# الأسابيع الأخيرة فى حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

​



*الأسابيع الأخيرة فى حياة السيد المسيح على الأرض كما روتها القديسة آنا أميرتش تنقل لنا أحداث السيد المسيح السابقة لحادثة الصلب

وسبق أن وضعنا للقديسة "آميرتش" رؤياها عن حادثة الصلب فى موضوع "آلام المسيح, رؤية شاهد عيان"

والقديسة آنا أميرتش تعتبر من القديسات المعترف بقداستهن فى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية, ونقدم هنا نبذه صغيرة عنها

وًلدت بألمانيا في 8 سبتمبر 1774 وتنحيت فى 9 فبرار1824, وهبها الرب موهبة رُؤيةِ الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل في رّؤىِ داخلية تعتبر أعظمَ ما امتلكه أي شخص آخر في التّاريخِ. أصبحتْ آنا أمرتش راهبةَ بدير القديس أوغسطينوس فى 13 نوفمبر 1803 وتُمكنُت من أَنْ تَفْهمَ اللغة اللاتينية الطّقسية. خلال أخر أثنى عشر سنة من حياتها لم تَأْكلَ أي طعامُ سوى العشاء الرباني ولم تشرب أي شرابِ سوى الماء، كانت تَقتاتُ بالكامل على القربان المقدسِ. منذ عام 1802 وحتى نياحتها ظهرت عليها جراحَ تاجِ الشّوكِ، ومنذ عام 1812 ظهرت بها جراح السيد المسيح كاملةِ، تتضمن ظهور صليب على قلبها وجرحِ الحربة 
امتلكت آنا أمرتش موهبة قراءة القلوب، ورأت بالتّفصيل حقائق الإيمان المسيحي التي يقبلها معظمنا ببساطة وكذلك الحقائق الأساسية عن الملائكة والشياطين وحياة كل من الرب يسوع وأمنا العذراء المباركة والوجود الحقيقي للسيد المسيح في العشاء الرباني المقدس ونعمة الأسرار الدينية, كل هذه الحقائق رأتها كحقيقة. 
رؤاها جعلت العالم يحيا الأمور الخفية. 

رُؤى القديسة آنا أمرتش لآلام مُخلصنا استمرّتْ من 18 فبرايرِ إِلى 6 أبريلِ 1823.


وهذا الجزء الذى نضعه هنا يعتبر مقدمة لرؤيتها لآلام السيد المسيح, تخبرنا فيه القديسة آميرتش عن 

1. الأسابيع الأخيرة قبل الآلام، حديث السيد المسيح في الهيكل.
2. دخول السيد المسيح أورشليم.
3. المجدلية تكرر تطييب السيد المسيح.
4. تعاليم عند لعازر - بطرس يتلقى توبيخ صارم
5. فلسى الأرملةَ.
6. حديث السيد المسيح عن خراب الهيكل.
7. السيد المسيح في بيت عنيا.
8. حديث السيد المسيح الأخير في الهيكل .
9. تطيب المجدلية الأخير للسيد المسيح.
10. عشاء الفصح الأخير.
11. غسل الأقدامِ.
12. تأسيس سر العشاء الربانى المقدس.
13. تعاليم خاصّه.
14. السيد المسيح على جبلِ الزيتونِ.

وسنضع هذه الرؤى فى موضوع واحد للأستفادة

نشكر ربنا على عطاياه وليعطينا أن نكون مقدرين للثمن الذى دفعه لأجل خلاص نفوسنا, إذ كَيْفَ نَنْجُو نَحْنُ إِنْ أَهْمَلْنَا خَلاَصاً هَذَا مِقْدَارُهُ*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*تعليم السيد المسيح في الهيكلِ​
فى اليوم التالى لعودتِه إلى بيت عنيا، ذهب السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل ليُعلم، ورافقته أمِه المقدّسةِ لبعض الطريقِ. لقد كَانَ يُهيّئُها لآلامه القادمةِ، وأخبرَها بأنّ زمن تحقق نبوءةِ سمعان الشيخ بأنَّه سيجوز فى نفسها سيف قد قُرْب. قال لها أنهم سيَخُونُونه بقسوة، سيسجنَونه، سيسيئُون معاملته، سيَقْتلُونه كفاعل شر، وسيَحْدثُ كل شيئ أمام عينيها. لقد تَكلّمَ السيد المسيح طويلا فى هذا الموضوعِ، واضطربت مريم بحزن.
أقام السيد المسيح في بيتِ مريم مرقس، أمّ يوحنا الملقب مرقس، الذى على بعد حوالي رُبع سّاعة مِنْ الهيكلِ، ولذا يُقال؛ خارج المدينةِ.
فى اليوم التالي، بَعْدَ أَنْ تَركَ اليهود الهيكل، بَدأَ السيد المسيح يُعلم فيه علانية وبِأَشَدِّ لَجَاجَةٍ. كان كُلّ التلاميذ في اورشليم، لَكنَّهم أتوا إلى الهيكل فرادى ومن جهاتِ مختلفةِ. علّم السيد المسيح في القاعةِ الدائريةِ التي تَكلّمَ فيها عندما كان فى الثانية عشر من العمر. تم أحضار المقاعد للجمهورِ، وتجمع حشد عظيم مِنْ الشعب.
آلام السيد المسيح، بصفة عامة، بدِأت الآن، لأنه كَانَ يَعاني عذاب داخليَ عظيم وحُزنِ مريرِ بسبب عناد البشر. أقام السيد المسيح فى هذا اليوم واليوم في بيتِ خارج بيت لحم حيث اقامت مريم عندما قدّمتْه طفلا في الهيكلِ. كان السكن يتَألّفَ مِنْ عِدّة غرف يُجاورُ أحدها الآخر، وكان هناك رجلُ يعمل فيه كمشرفِ. عندما ذهب السيد المسيح إلى الهيكلِ، كَانَ بصحبة بطرس ويعقوب الكبير ويوحنا؛ أتى الآخرينُ فرادى, أقام التلاميذ والرسل مَع لعازر في بيت عنيا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*في اليوم التالي، بعد التعليم في الهيكلِ مِنْ الصباحِ حتى الظهرِ، كان الفريسيين حاضرين لتعليمه، عادَ السيد المسيح إلى بيت عنيا، حيث تَكلّمَ مرة أخرى مَع أمِّه عن آلامِه القادمةِ. لقد تحدثا وهم واقفان في كوخِ مفتوحِ في فناءِ البيتِ.
نيقوديموس، يوسف الرامى، أبناء سمعان الشيخ، ورسل آخرين كانوا يتبعونه فى الخفاء, لَمْ يَظْهُروا علانية في الهيكل أثناء تعليم السيد المسيح. عندما كان الفريسيين غير حاضرين، كان هؤلاء التلاميذ يستمعون له مِنْ الأركان البعيدةِ.
في تعليمِه فى هذا اليومِ، كرّرَ السيد المسيح مثل الحقلِ الذى امتلئ بالزوان, حيث لابد العمل بحذر مع الزوان، لئلا تُقتلع الحنطة التي ستُترك حتى تنُضُج، قدّمَ السيد المسيح هذه الحقيقةِ للفريسيين في كلماتِ مُميّزة حتى أنه بالرغم من أنهم غضبوا للغاية إلا أنهم لم يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَخْفوا شعورهم بالرضا الداخلى.
في تعليم لاحق، أدى اضطرابهم إلى غَلْق مدخلِ القاعةِ كي لا يَزداد المستمعين. علّم السيد المسيح فى هذا اليوم حتى وقتٍ متأخرٍ من الليلِ. لم يكن فى وعظه أي بوادرِ قاسيةِ، بل كان يتحوّلَ أحياناً إلى هذا الجانبِ، وأحياناً إلى ذلك الجانب. لقد قالَ أنّه جاءَ من أجل ثلاث أنواعِ من الناسِ، وبقُولهُ هذا، إلتفت إلى ثلاثة جوانبِ مختلفةِ مِنْ الهيكلِ، تُعبّرُ عن ثلاث مناطقِ مختلفةِ مِنْ العالمِ، حيث كَان كل المختارين. قبل هذا، وهو فى طريقِه إلى الهيكلِ، قالَ للرسلِ مَعه أنه عندما يَنبغي عليه أنْ يَرْحلَ عنهم، يَجِبُ أَنْ يَلتمسوه في الظهرِ. سَألَ بطرس، الجريئ دائماً، عن ماذا يقَصدَ بـ "في الظهرِ". حينئذ سَمعتُ السيد المسيح يقول: " ظهراً, تكون الشمس فوقنا مباشرة ولا يوجد هناك ظِلّ. في المساءَ والصباحَ يَتْبع الظل النور، وعند منتصف الليل تَسُودُ الظلمة. لهذا إلتمسْوني في نور الظهر الكاملِ وأنتم سَتَجِدُوني في قلوبِكَم، حيث لا يوجد أي ظِلِّ يَحْجبُ نوره" 
حَملتْ هذه الكلماتِ بَعْض الإشارةِ أيضاً لأجزاءِ مختلفةِ مِنْ العالمِ، ولو أنى لا أَستطيعُ تَذْكرها الآن.
صار اليهود أكثرَ غطرسة, فسَدّوا السورَ الذى حول منصة المعلمين وأغلقَوا المنصة نفسها. لكن عندما دخل السيد المسيح القاعة مَع التلاميذ ثانيةً، أمسك السورَ فانفتح من تلقاء نفسه وتحررت المنصة بلمسةِ يَدِّه. أَتذكّرُ أنّ كثيرين مِنْ تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان وبَعْض المُوالون‏ السريينِ للسيد المسيح كَانوا حاضرين، وأنّه بَدأَ بالإشارة إلى يوحنا وسْألُ عن ماذا يظنون عن يوحنا وعنه هو شخصيا. لقد اراد انْ يُظهروا أنفسهم علانية، لَكنَّهم كَانوا يَخْشونَ المُجَاهَرَة. قدّمَ لهم مثل الأبّ والإبنان. عندما طلب الأب من ولديه أن يحَفْرا بئر ويرويا الحقل, قال أحدهم "نعم" لكنه لم يطيعَ. أجَاب الأخر "لا" لكنه ندمَ، ثم ذَهبَ ونفّذَ الأمرَ. ركز السيد المسيح طويلا على هذا المثلِ, وفيما بعد، بعد دخولِه أورشاليم، علّمَ مرة أخرى بهذا المثل.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*فى اليوم التالي عندما ذهب السيد المسيح من بيت عنيا إلى الهيكل، حيث كان تلاميذه قد سَبقوه لإعداد القاعةَ, صرخ رجل فاقد البصر خلفه على الطريقِ متضرعا ان يبرءه، لكن السيد المسيح عَبرَه. غضب التلاميذ من هذا. في حديثِه بالقاعة، أشارَ السيد المسيح إلى الواقعة، وقدم أسبابَه لتصرفه هكذا. قال أن الرجل كَانَ أعمى روحيا أكثر من كونه أعمى جسديا. كلماته كَانتْ بغاية الجديّة. قالَ أن هناك عديد مِنْ الحاضرين لا يؤمنون به ويلاحقونه فقط بسبب الفضولِ وأنهم سيَتْركونَه في ساعةِ التجربة, أنهم مثل أولئك الذين يتَبعونه طالما أنه يغَذّيهم بخبزِ الجسد، لكن عندما ينفذ ذلك، فأنهم يتشتتون في كافة الإتّجاهاتِ. أضافَ أن أولئك الحاضرين يَجِبُ أَنْ يُتخذوا قرارهم الآن. رأيت أثناء هذا الخطابِ كثيرَين يغادرون القاعة، وأكثر من مائة بَقليل ظلوا حول الرب. لقد رَأيتُ السيد المسيح يبكى على هذا الإرتدادِ حال عودتِه إلى بيت عنيا.
نحو المساء, فى اليوم التالي, عندما تَركَ السيد المسيح بيت عنيا للذِهاب إلى الهيكل. صاحبه ستّة مِنْ تلاميذه سائرين خلفه. لقد وضع بنفسه عند دُخُوله القاعةِ المقاعدَ بعيدا عن الممر ورتّبَها، مما أثار دهشةِ التلاميذ. لقد أشار في تعاليمه إلى السببِ الذى جعله يفعل هكذا وقالَ أنّه كَانَ سيَتْركَهم فورا.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*فى السّبتِ التالى علّم السيد المسيح في الهيكل مِنْ الصباحِ حتى مساء، قضى جزء من الوقتِ مع التلاميذ والرسل فقط، والجزء الآخر قضاه في قاعةِ المحاضرات حيث يستطيع الفريسيين المُتَرصِّدينِ وباقى اليهود سْماعه. لقد تَنبّأَ للتلاميذ والرسل، بتعبيرات عامة, عن مُعظم ما ينبغى أَنْ يَحْدثَ لهم في المستقبلِ. لقد توقف فقط فترة الظيهرة لمدة قصيرة. لقد تَكلّمَ عن الفضائل المَغْشُوشةِ, عن الحبّ عندما يسود حب الذات والشهوة؛ عن التواضع المخَتلطَ بالكبرياء؛ وأظهر لهم كَيف ينزلق الشر بسهولة إلى كُلّ الأشياء.
قالَ أنّ كثيرِين يؤمنون أنّه ينادى بملكوت أرضى والبَعْض يتطلع للكرامة من خلال دعوته؛ وأنّهم تَمنّوا أَنْ يُصيروا مرتفعين بوسائله بدون ألمِ أَو صعوبات، كما فعلت أمّ أبنى زبدي عندما ناشدته موضع مُميّزَ لأبنائها. لقد نهاهم عن أكتناز الكنوزِ المعرضة للتلفِ، وندّدَ بالجشعِ. لقد شَعرتُ أَنَّه بهذا كان يُقصد يهوذا. لقد تَكلّمَ أيضاً عنْ إماتة الجَسَد‏، عن الصلاةِ، عنْ الصوم، وعنْ الرياء الذي يُؤثّرُ فى العديد في هذه الممارساتِ المقدّسةِ؛ وهنا أشار لغضبِ الفريسيين ضدّ التلاميذ لكونهم فركوا بعض السنابل ذات مرة فى يوم سبت.
لقد كرّرَ العديد مِنْ تعاليمه السابقةِ، وقدم بَعْض التفاسير العامّةِ عن طريقته فى العمل فى الماضي. تَكلّمَ عن تركه لهم وأثنىَ على سلوكِ التلاميذ أثناء ذلك، أشار لأولئك الذين رافقَوه، مادحا حكمتِهم وسلاستِهم وكيف أنه باى سلامِ قد جعلوا رحلته مَعهم. تكلّم السيد المسيح بكثير من المشاعر. ثمّ المح عن قُرْب إنجازِ مهمّتِه، عن آلامه، والإقتراب السريع لنهايتِه، حيث سيدخل قبلها بمهابة لأورشاليم.
لقد ألمّحَ إلى المعاملةِ القاسيةِ التي يَقاسيها، لكنه أضاف أنّه يَجِبُ أَنْ يَعاني ويَعاني للغاية كي يَرضي العدل الإلهى. أشارَ إلى أمِّه المباركةِ، مكررا ثانية بإِنَّهَا أيضاً ينبغى أَنْ تَعاني مَعه، وبأي شكل سَيُحدَث هذا. لقد فَضحَ الفسادَ العميقَ وآثام البشريةِ ووضّحَ أنّه بدون آلامِه لا يستطيع إنسان أَنْ يتبرّرَ. 
لقد غضب اليهود وإستهزؤوا به عندما أشار إلى آلامِه وعن قدرتهم على الإقْتناع بالخطيئةِ، وغادر البعض مِنْهم القاعةَ لإخْبار الغوغاءِ الذين عَيّنوهم للتَجَسُّس على السيد المسيح. لكنه خاطبَ أتباعَه وأخبرُهم أنّ لا يَضطربوا، لأنّ وقته لم يحين بعد، وبِأَنَّ هذا أيضاً كَانَ جزء من آلامِه.
لقد ألمح في هذا التعليمِ بدون تَحديد إلى العلية، البيتِ الذي سيتناولون فيه العشاء الأخيرِ, والذي سيتلقون فيه فيما بعد الروحَ القدس. تَكلّمَ عن تَجَمُّعهم فيه وعن تَنَاوُلهم فيه الطعام الواهب الحياة والقوة الذي سيظل به  بنفسه مَعهم إلى الأبد. 
كانت هناك إشارةِ عن تلاميذه الذين يتعونه فى الخفاء، أبناء سمعان الشيخ وآخرين. لقد صَفحَ عنهم أمام التلاميذ الذين تبعوه علانية وسمى إحتراسَهم كضرورة، لأنهم، كما قالَ، كَانَ لديهم مهمة مختلفة. كما جاء بَعْض الناسِ مِنْ الناصرة إلى الهيكلِ بدافع الفضول لسَمْاعه، قالَ، بطريقة ما ليفَهْموا، أنّهم لم يكَونوا جادين.
عندما كان التلاميذ والرسل واقفين بمفردهم حول السيد المسيح، ألمح لعديد مِنْ الأشياءِ التي ستَحْدثُ بعد عودتِه إلى الأبِّ. قالَ لبطرس أنَّه لديه الكثيرُ ليعَانيه، لَكنَّه لا ينبغى أنْ يَخَافَ، أنه يَجِبُ أَنْ يَظل ثابتا عَلى رَأسِ الجماعة (الكنيسة)، التي ستَزِدُاد على نحو رائع. لثلاث سَنَواتِ ينبغى أَنْ يظل مَع يوحنا ويعقوب الصغير مع المؤمنين في أورشاليم. ثمّ تَكلّمَ عن الشابِ الذي سَيصْبَحُ أول من يُريقَ دمَّه من أجلَهُ، لكن بدون ذِكْر اسطفانوس بالأسم، وعن تحولِ مضطهده الذي سيعمل بعدئذ فى خدمته أكثرُ مِنْ عديد مِنْ الآخرين. هنا أيضاً، إمتنعَ عن ذكر بولس بالأسمِ. لم يستطع سامعى السيد المسيح أنْ يَفْهموا كلماته الأخيرةَ بسهولة.
لقد تَنبّأَ عن الإضطهادَ الذي سيَنْشأُ ضدّ لعازر والنِساء القدّيسات، وأخبرَ الرسلَ إلى أين يَجِبُ أَنْ يَختبئوا خلال الشهورِ الأولى الستّة بعد موتِه: بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب الصغير عليهم أَنْ يمْكثَوا في أورشاليم؛ زكا عليه أَنْ يَذْهبَ إلى منطقةِ الجليل؛ فيلبس وبارثليماوس إلى جيسور Gessur داخل حدود سوريا. 
بهذه الكلماتِ، رَأيتُ في رؤية الرسلَ الأربعة يعبرون الأردن بالقُرْب من أريحا، وبعد ذلك يَتقدّمُون شمالاً. لقد رَأيتُ فيلبس يَشفي إمرأة في جيسور Gessur حيث كان محبوبا جدا في باديء الأمر، رغم أضطهاده لاحقاً. لم يكن مسقط رأس برثليماوس بعيدَا عنْ جيسور Gessur. أنه ينحدرَ مِنْ ملك المدينةِ ، قريبا لداود. أسلوبه المهذّب كان يميّزه عن باقى الرسلِ. لم يمكث هؤلاء الرسلِ الأربعة معاً؛ لقد عَملوا في أجزاءِ مختلفةِ مِنْ البلادِ. لم تكن جلعاد، حيث ذهب أندراوس وزكا، بعيدة عنْ بيلا Pella، حيث عاش يهوذا سَنَواته الأولى.
ذهب يعقوب الكبير مع أحد التلاميذ إلى المناطقِ الوثنيةِ التى تقع شمال كفر ناحوم. ذهب توما ومتى إلى افسس، كي يَعدَّا البلدَ حيث ستقيم ذات يوم أم يسوع وكثيرين ممن آمنوا به. لقد تَعجّبوا كثيراً بحقيقةِ أن تَذْهبُ مريم لتعَيْش هناك. ثأدوسيوس وسمعان كَان عليهم أنْ يَذْهبا أولاً إلى السامرة، مع ان لا أحد إهتمَّ بالذِهاب لهناك. لأن الجميع كانوا يفَضَّلون المدن الوثنية.
أخبرَهم السيد المسيح أنَّهم جميعا ينبغي عليهم أن يَجتمعوا مرّتين في أورشليم قبل التبشير بالإنجيلَ في الأراضي الوثنيةِ البعيدةِ. لقد تَكلّمَ عن رجل بين السامرة وأريحا، سيُؤدّي مثله عديد مِنْ المعجزاتِ، إلا أنها بقوَّةِ الشيطانِ. أنه سيُظهرُ رغبة فى التوبة، وأنهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يَستقبلوه بلطف، لأنه حتى الشيطانِ يَجِبُ أَنْ يُساهمَ في مجدِه. كان سيمون الساحر هو المعُنِى بكلماتِ السيد المسيح هذه. أثناء هذا التعليم، لكونه تشاوُر‏ عائلي‏، سألوا السيد المسيح عن ما لم يَستطيعوا فْهمه، والرب وضّحَ لهم كل ما كَانَ ضروريَا. كان كُلّ شيء طبيعيَا جداً.
أجتمع كل التلاميذ بعد ثلاث سَنَواتِ من الصلبِ في أورشليم، وبعد ذلك ترك بطرس ويوحنا وصحبت العذراء يوحنا إلى أفسس, ثمّ بدأ الإضطهاد لكل من لعازر ومارثا والمجدلية. وكانت المجدلية إلى ذلك الوقتِ تمارس حياة التوبة في الصحراءِ، في المغارة التى هَربتْ إليها أليصابات مع يوحنا المعمدان أثناء مذبحةِ أطفال بيت لحم. في إعادة لمّ الشملِ الأولِ هذا، جَمعَ التلاميذ كُلّ من ينتمون لجسد الكنيسةِ. عندما منتصْف عمر مريم بعد صعودِ السيد المسيح، بعد ذلك الحدث بحوالى ستة سنوات، أجتمع التلاميذ مرة ثانيةً في أورشليم. حيث دونوا العقيدة ووَضعَوا القواعدَ، تَاركَين كُلّ ما يمتلكونه موزّعَينه على الفقراءِ، وقسّموا الكنيسة إلى أبراشياتِ، وبعد ذلك أنفَصلوا ودَخلوا مدن الأمم البعيدةَ. بموتِ مريم أجتمعوا جميعاً ثانيةً لآخر مَرّة. وانفَصلوا ثانيةً لبلدانِ بعيدةِ وكَانَ ذلك حتى مماتهم.
عندما غادرَ السيد المسيح الهيكل بعد هذا الحديثِ، كمن الفريسيين الساخَطين لَهُ عند البابِ وفي الطّريق، لأنهم أرادوا رَجْمه. لكن السيد المسيح تَفاداهم، مَضى إلى بيت عنيا، ولم يذهب للهيكل لثلاثة أيامِ. لقد أرادَ مَنْح التلاميذ والرسل الوقّت للتَفكير فيما سَمعوه. في أثناء ذلك رجعوا إليه لتفاسير أخرى على عديد مِنْ النقاطِ. أمرهم السيد المسيح بتَسجيل ما يختص بالمستقبل فيما قالَه. لقد شاهدتُ أن نثنائيل, عريس قانا الجليل، الذي كَانَ ماهرَا جداً فى التدوين، فعَلَ ذلك، وتعجبت لكون يوحنا لم يفعل ذلك، لكن الذي دَوّنَ النبؤاتَ كان أحد الرسل. لم يكن لنثنائيل في ذَلِك الوَقت اسمُ آخرُ. لكنه نال اسم آخر في معموديته.
أثناء هذه الأيامِ، جاءَ ثلاثة شبابَ إلى لعازر في بيت عنيا مِنْ مدينةِ Sikdor الكلدانيةِ، ولقد دبّر لهم َسْكن‏ في فندق التلاميذ بصعوبة. هؤلاء الشبَّانِ كَانوا طوال القامة وبغاية النحافة، بغاية الوسامة والنشاط، وأكثر نبلاً فى مظهرهم مِنْ اليهود. تَكلّمَ معهم السيد المسيح بكلمات قليلة ووجّهَهم إلى قائد كفر ناحوم الروماني، الذي كَان من الأمم مثلهم، والذي سيعلّمهم. ثمّ رَأيتُ الشبَّانَ مع القائد الروماني، الذين قص عليهم قصة شفاء خادمِه. أخبرَهم أنّه بسبب إحساسه بالخزي لوجود أصنامِ في بيتِه، ولأنها كَانتْ أيام الأحتفال الوثنيِ، إستجدىَ من السيد المسيح، إبن الرب، أَنْ لا يَدْخلَ بيته الوثني. قبل عيدِ الفصح اليهوديِ بخمسة أسابيعِ، إحتفلَ الوثنيين بكرنفالِهم، حيث اسلموا أنفسهم لكُلّ أنواع الممارساتِ الردية. كورنيليوس, القائد الروماني, قدم ثمن كُلّ تماثيله المعدنية للفقراء، أَو لعَمَل آنية مقدّسة للهيكل. 
عاد الكلدانيون الثلاثة من كفر ناحوم إلى بيت عنيا ومن هناك عادوا إلى Sikdor، حيث جمّعوا حولهم المؤمنين الآخرينَ، لقد ذَهبوا ومَعهم كنوزِهم للإِنْضِمام إلى الملكِ منصور Mensor.
حتى الآن ذَهبَ السيد المسيح إلى الهيكلِ مَع ثلاث رفاقِ فقط؛ لكنه بَدأَ الآن بالذِهاب إلى هناك برفقة كافة الرسلِ والتلاميذ. لقد رَأيتُ الفريسيين يَنسحبون من منصة السيد المسيح إلى القاعاتِ المحيطةِ ويَحدقون فيه من خلال العقودِ عندما بَدأَ بالوَعْظ والتَنَبُّؤ بآلامِه إلى للتلاميذ.
عند حائطِ أحد الباحاتِ التى أمام مدخلِ الهيكل مباشرة، نصب سبعة أو ثمانية من الباعةِ محلاتهم لبَيْع الأطعمةِ وشراب أحمر في موضوع فى قواريرِ صَغيرةِ. كَانوا كمستوطنين، ولم أَعْرفُ إن كَانوا مؤمنون أَم لا، لَكنِّي رَأيتُ الفريسيين في أغلب الأحيان يَنسلّونَ حولهم. عندما ذهب السيد المسيح، الذي عَبرَ أثناء الليلَ إلي أورشليم، فى الصباح التالى إلى الهيكل ووَصلَ القاعةَ حيث كان هؤلاء الباعةِ هناك، طَلبَ منهم الأبتعاد فوراً بكُلّ سلعهم. وبتَردّدهم في طَاعَتة، بدأ بتنفيذ هذا بنفسه، جَمعَ أشيائَهم بنفسه وأزالَها. عندما دَخلَ الهيكل بعد ذلك، وَجدَ أن منصة المعلمين مشغولة مِن قِبل الآخرين، لَكنَّهم انسحبوا بعجالة وكأنه طاردَهم بعيداً.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*فى السّبتِ التاليِ، بَعْدَ أَنْ أنهىَ اليهود خدمتِهم المقدّسةِ، علّمَ السيد المسيح ثانيةً في الهيكل وأطالَ تعليمه لوقتٍ متأخرٍ من الليلِ. وألمح فى تعالميه لرحلتِه بين الأمم، حتى أنه يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُفْهَمَ بسهولة كَمْ كانوا أخيارا وكَمْ رغبوا فى تلقى تعاليمه. 
فى مساندةً لكلماتِه، احتَكَم لمجيئ الكلدانيين الثلاثة. أنهم لمَ يرَوا السيد المسيح عندما كَانَ في Sikdor، لَكنَّهم سَمعوا عن معتقده، وكَانوا بغاية الإعجاب به حتى أنّهم سافروا إلى بيت عنيا لأجل المزيد من التعاليم.
في اليوم التالي أغلق السيد المسيح ثلاثة عقودِ من قاعةِ المحاضرات، كي يعظ تلاميذه ورسلَه على أنفراد. كرر في هذه مناسبةِ تعاليمه الأولى لخصوص صومِه في البرية. ألمّحَ أيضاً لعديد مِنْ الأحداثِ المرتبطة بحياتِه الماضيةِ، وقالَ كيف ولماذا إختارَ الرسلَ. خلال هذا الجزءِ الأخيرِ مِنْ حديثِه، وَضعَ الرسلَ أثنين أثنين أمامه. إلا يهوذا، على أية حال، لقد تَكلّمَ لكن بِضْع كلماتَ. لقد كانت الخيانة في قلبِه. لقد أصبحُ غاضبا، وقابلَ الفريسيين. بعد الإِنتِهاء مِنْ الرسلَ، إتّجهَ السيد المسيح إلى التلاميذ، وأشارَ أيضاً إلى مهمتِهم. لقد رَأيتُ أنّ الجميع كُان بغاية الحزن, فآلام السيد المسيح كَانتْ قد أوشكت.
دام تعليم السيد المسيح الأخير في الهيكلِ قَبْلَ أحد السعف أربع ساعاتَ. كان الهيكل ممتلئَ، وكُلّ الذين أرادَوا الإستِماع إليه تمْكِنُوا من ذلك. نساء كثيرات أصغينَ مِنْ مكان منفَصل مِن قِبل سياج, لقد شَرحَ مرة أخرى العديد من تعاليمه السابقة وتصرفاته. لقد أشارَ إلى شفاءِ الإنسانِ في بركةِ بيت صيدا، وقالَ لِماذا أشفاَه فقط في ذَلِك الوَقت؛ تكلم عن أقامة إبنِ أرملةِ نايين، وعن أبنة يايرس أيضاً، وقالَ لِماذا تَبعَه أبن الأرملة فورا، لكن يايرس لم يتبعه. ثمّ أشارَ إلى ما أَوْشَكَ أن يَقعَ قريباً, وقالَ أنّه سيُترك وحيدا من قبل خاصته. في باديء الأمر سيدخل الهيكل بعظمةِ وعلانية منتصرا، وستعلن شفاه الرضعِ التي مَا سَبَقَ أَنْ تَكلّمتْ عن دخولِه. كثيرين سيَقْطعونَ أغصان الأشجارِ وينْشرُونها أمامه، بينما سيضع الآخرون ثيابهم في طريقِه. شَرحَ ماذا يعني ذلك؛ الذين نَثروا الأغصان أمامه، لن يتخلّون من أجله عن ما يمتلكونه، ولن يَظْلّوا مخلصون له؛ لَكنَّ الذين نْشروا ثيابهم في الطّريق سيُحرّرونَ أنفسهم مِما لهم، وسيَضِعُونه على الإنسانِ الجديدِ، وسيَظْلُّون مخلصون له. لَمْ يَقُلْ  السيد المسيح أنّه سيَدْخلُ أورشليم على حمارِ؛ بالتّالي، أعتقد كثيرين أنَّه سيَحتفلُ بدخولِه بعظمةِ وروعةِ، بخيولِ والجِمالِ في موكبه. سبّبتْ كلماته هَمْس عظيم بين الحضور. أنهم لَمْ يَأْخذوا عبارتَه "خمسة عشرَ يوم" بشكل حرفي. لقد فَهموا أنه يقَصْد وقت أطول؛ لهذا، كرّرَ السيد المسيح بشكل ملحوظ: "ثلاث مرات خمسة أيامِ!"
أحدث هذا التعليم أضطراب عظيمِ بين الكتّبِة والفريسيين, فعَقدوا إجتماع في بيتِ قيافا، وأصدرَوا حرمان ضدّ كل يَآْوي السيد المسيح أو تلاميذه ووَضعوا جواسيسَ عند الأبواب لتَرَقُّبه، لَكنَّه ظل مختفى في بيت عنيا عند لعازر.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*دخول السيد المسيح أورشليم​
ظل السيد المسيح مَع بطرس ويوحنا ويعقوب ولعازر والعذراء المباركة مع ستّة مِنْ النِساءِ القدّيساتِ في بيت عنيا. لقد كَانوا في نفس المكان الذى أقام فيه لعازر أثناء الإضطهادِ الذي ثارَ ضدّه. كان يقع هذا الموضع أسفل مؤخّرةِ البنايةِ، وكان مؤسسا بالسجادِ والمقاعدِ. كان السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ الثلاثة ولعازر في قاعة واسعة مدعومة بالأعمدةِ وكانت موقدِة بالمصابيحِ، بينما كانت النِساء القدّيسات في مسكن مغلق النوافذ. كان البعض مِنْ الرسلِ والتلاميذ الآخرينِ قُرْب بيت عنيا، والباقين في مواضعِ الأخرى. أخبرَ السيد المسيح الرسل أنَّه فى الصباح التالى سيَكُونُ فاتحة ليومَ دخولِه أورشليم وطلب أستدعاء كُافة باقى الرسل. 
فأتوا وكَانَ لرب لقاء طويل مَعهم. لقد كَانوا حزانى للغاية. بالنسبة للخائنِ يهوذا، كان السيد المسيح لطيفَ فى إسلوبِه معه، وأتمنه بمهمّةَ إسْتِدْعاء التلاميذ. كَانَ يهوذا مولع جداً بمثل هذه المهامِ، لأنه كَانَ يتوّقَ أن يُعتبر كشخص ذو مكانة وأهميةِ.
بعد ذلك، قدّمَ السيد المسيح للنِساءِ القدّيساتِ ولعازر مثل عظيم فسّره فيما بعد. لقد بَدأَ تعليمَه بالتكَلم عن الفردوسِ وعن سقوط آدم وحواء والوعد بالفداء، وعن تقدّم الشرِّ والعدد القليل للفعله المؤمنينِ في بستان الرب. مِنْ هذا وصل إلى مثلِ الملك الذي إمتلكَ بستان جميل. فأتت إليه سيدةَ حسنة المظهر وأشارتَ قُرْب بستانه لبستان شجيراتِ عطريةِ، يخص رجل مؤمن. وقالتْ للملكِ: "لكون أن هذا الرجلِ قد تَرك البَلَدَ، فيَجِبُ عليك أَنْ تَحْصلَ على بستانه وتَغْرسُه بالأشجار" لكن الملكَ أرادَ غَرْسه بالثومِ وبأعشابِ ذات رائحة قويةِ مماثلةِ فى بستان ذلك الرجل المسكين، رغم أن مالكِها نَظرَ إليه كبقعة مقدّسة فنشد أن يرى فيه أجود العطريات.
أستدعى الملكُ الرجلَ الصالح، وطلب منه أَنْ يَنتقلَ مِنْ الموضعِ أَو يَبِيعُ له بستانه. ثمّ رَأيتُ الرجلَ الصالح في بستانه. رَأيتُه أنه قد فَلحَ بستانه بعناية وكُانْ توّاقَ للإبْقاء عليه. لَكنَّه كان عليه أنْ يَعاني إضطهادَ عظيمَ. ذهب أعدائه لأبعد من ذلك, فقد حاولوا رَجْمه في بستانه فسَقطَ مريضا. لكن الملكَ اضمحل بكُلّ مجده، بينما الرجل الصالح، نما بستانه وكُلّ ما يخصه إزدهرَ. لقد رَأيتُ هذه البركة تنتشر كأغصان شجرة تملئ كافة أجزاء العالمِ. لقد رَأيتُ كل المثلَ بينما كان السيد المسيح يَرْويه, لقد عبر أمامي في مشاهد وبدا ذلك كتاريخ حقيقي.
ازدهار بستان الرجل الصالح ظهر لى تحت شكلِ ربح ونمو وتطور لكافة أشجاره، ظهر لى أيضاً وكانه روى من قبل جداولِ جاريةِ، من ينابيع تفيض بالنور، ومن غيوم طافية مُشبعة بالأمطارِ والندى. لقد نَشأتْ البركة من هذه الينابيعِ وانتشرِت هنا وهناك وحتى نهايات العالم. شرّح السيد المسيح هذا المثلِ كإشارةِ للفردوسِ، لسقوط الإنسانِ، للفداء، كأشارة لمملكة هذا العالمِ وكرمة الرب التى فيه. هذه الكرمة قال عنها السيد المسيح أنها سَتُهاجمُ مِن قِبل رئيس العالمِ، الذي سيسيئُ فيه معاملة إبن الرب، الذي إئتمنَه الأبَّ على العناية به. يشير المثلَ أيضاً بأنّ الخطيئة والموت بَدءا في بستان، لذا فالآلم الذي أَخذَه على نفسه بآثامِ العالمِ ستبْدأُ في بستان، وأنه بعد تسديدها، ستكون نصرته على الموتِ بقيامته فى بستان.
تلى هذا التعليمِ وجبة خفيفة، واصل بعدها السيد المسيح حديثه مَع التلاميذ، الذين ما أن حل الظلام حتى تجُمِعَوا في البيوتِ المجاورةِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*باكرا في الصباح التالى أرسلَ السيد المسيح إرمينزير Eremenzear وسيلا إلى أورشليم، لَيسَ بالطريقِ المباشرِ، بل مِن قِبل الطريق الذي يمَرَّ عبر الحدائقَ والحقولَ المُحَيطةَ بالقُرْب من بيت حاجى. لقد كُلّفوا بتمهيد ذلك الطريقِ بفتح الأسوار وأزالة الحواجزَ. لقد أخبرهم بأنّه في المرعى القُرْيب الحانةِ التى خارج بيت حاجى، سيَجِدونَ أتان مع مهرتِها؛ يَجِبُ أَنْ يَشْدّوا الحمارَ إلى السياجِ، وإن سألهم أحد لماذا يفعَلوا ذلك، يَجِيبُوا أَنْ الرب أمر بذلك. حينئذ عليهم أَنْ يُزيلوا كُلّ عقبة مِنْ الطريقِ الذى يؤدّي إلى الهيكلِ، وبعدها، عليهم أَنْ يُرجعوا إليه.
لقد رَأيتُ الرجلان فى رحلتِهم يَشْقُّون الأسوار ويُزيلان كافة العوائق مِنْ الطريقِ. كان للحانة العامة الكبيرة، التى كانت الحميرِ تَرْعى في مرعى، فناء به نافورة. كانت الحميرُ تخص بَعْض الغرباءِ الذين تركوها وذهبوا إلى الهيكلِ، قيد التلاميذ الأتان كما أُمِرَا وتَركَا المهرةَ طلقة. ثمّ رَأيتُهما يواصلانَ رحلتَهم إلى الهيكلِ وينحون عن الطّريق أى عقبةَ. 
وكان باعة الأطعمةِ الذين فرّقَهم السيد المسيح قد نصبوا موائدهم مرة أخرى في ركن بقُرْب مدخلِ الهيكلِ. ذهب التلميذان إليهم وطلبا منهم الأبتعاد لأن الرب عَلى وَشَكِ أن يأتى. بَعْدَ أَنْ قام التلميذان بمهمتهم عادا إلى بيت حجى بالطريقِ المباشرِ، الذى بالجانب الآخر من جبلِ الزيتون.
في هذه الأثناء, أرسلَ السيد المسيح فرقة من أكبر التلاميذ سناً إلى اورشليم بالطريقِ العاديِ لبعض الأمور، البعض ذهب إلى بيتِ مريم مرقص، آخرون إلى بيت فيرونيكا، البعض إلى نيقوديموس، إلى أبناءِ سمعان الشيخ، وإلى أصدقاءِ آخرين، وأخبروهم بقرب دخوله. بعد ذلك، قصد الرب يسوع بنفسه مَع كُلّ التلاميذ وبقيّة الرسل بيت حاجى. 
النِساء القدّيسات، برئاسة العذراءِ المباركة، تَبعوهم خلفهمةِ. عندما وَصلَ الركب إلى بيت مُعين على الطريقِ مُحاطَ بالحدائقِ والأفنية والأروقة ذات الأعمده، تَوقّف مدة طويلة. أرسلَ السيد المسيح إثنين مِنْ التلاميذ إلى بيت حاجى بالأغطيةِ والثياب التي جَلبوها مَعهم مِنْ بيت عنيا، كي يُعدا الحمارَ الذي قالا عنه أن الرب بحاجةُ إليه.
أثناء ذلك أَمرَ الحشدَ الهائلَ الذي تَجمّعَ تحت الرواق المفتوحِ الذى كَان مدعوم من قبل أعمدةِ مصقولة، حيث وقفت النِساءِ القدّيساتِ ليستمعن له. وَقفَ السيد المسيح على منصة مرتفعِة؛ مَلأَ التلاميذ والرسل الفناءَ. كان الرواق والأسوار مزُيّنين بالخضرةِ والأكاليلِ بالكامل. ويتدلى مِنْ السقفِ أكاليلَ دقيقة جداً. تَكلّمَ السيد المسيح عن البصيرةِ وعن ضرورةِ إستعمال الذكاءِ، لأن التلاميذ سألوه أثناء الطريقِ. أجابَ بأنّه كي نتجنّبَ أخطارَ غير ضروريةَ. على المرء أَنْ يَحْمي نفسه وأن يَحْذرُ أَنْ لا يَتْركَ الأشياءَ للصَدَفَة؛ لهذا طَلبَ أن يُشد الحمارَ مقدماً.
ورتّبَ الآن السيد المسيح موكبه. طلب أن يتقدمه التلاميذ، إثنان إثنان، قُائلا أنّه مِنْ هذه اللحظةِ وحتى بعد موتِه، يَجِبُ أَنْ يَترأّسوا الجماعة في كل مكان (الكنيسة). 
ذَهبَ بطرس أولاً، يتَبعه أولئك الذين كَان عليهم أَنْ يحْملَوا الإنجيلَ إلى المناطقِ البعيدة، بينما تقدم يوحنا ويعقوب الصغير السيد المسيح مباشرة. الجميع حاملين سعف النخيل. وما أن رأى التلميذان اللذان كَانا يَنتظرانِ بالقُرْب من بيت حاجى الموكبَ قادما حتى أسرعا لمُقَابَلَته، أَخْذين مَعهما الدابتان. كانت الأتان مغُطّاة بسرج مزين يصل لقدمِيها وكان رأسها وذيلها فقط هما الظاهران منها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*كان السيد المسيح يرتدى عباءةِ جميلةِ مِنْ الصوفِ الأبيضِ أحضرها له أحد التلاميذ لأجل ذلك الموقف. كَانَت عبائته طويلَة وتزخر بالأهداب. كان الزنَّار العريض الذي على خصرِه منقوش بالزخارف. وحول رقبتِه وُضع شال عريض يصلَ لرُكَبِتيه، بنهايتيه شيءِ مطُرّز باللون البنى. ساعدَ التلميذان السيد المسيح على ارتقاء الأتان التى كانت بلا لجامُ، لكن كان يوجد حول رقبتِها شريطَ رفيع, إنى لم أَعْرفُ إن كان السيد المسيح أمتطى الأتان أم المهرة، لأنهما كَانا بنفس الحجمِ. كانت الدابة الطليقة ترَكضَ بجانبِ الركب.
سار كل من إليود وسيلا على جانبي الرب وسار إرمينزير Eremenzear خلفه؛ ثمّ تَبعَه التلاميذ الذين وفدوا مؤخراً، كان البعض مِنْهم قد عادَ مَعه مِنْ رحلتِه الأخيرةِ، والآخرين ممن قَدْ تُلقّوا الخبر متأخرا. 
عندما أصطف الموكب كانت النِساء القدّيسات فى المؤخرة، إثنان إثنان، العذراء المباركة، التي ظلت في الخلفيةِ حتى الآن، ذَهبَت الآن على رأسِهم. ما أن تَقدّمَ الموكبُ للأمام، حتى بدأ الجميع الإنْشاد، وشعب بيت حجى، الذين تجمعَوا حول التلميذان بينما كَانا يَنتظرانَ قدوم السيد المسيح، تَبعوا الموكب من الخلف كحشد. ذكّرَ السيد المسيح التلاميذ بما أخبرَهم به سابقاً ليلاحظوه، بالتحديد، أولائك الذين سينشرون ثيابهم في طريقِه، وأولائك الذين سيقْطعون أغصان الأشجارِ، وأولئك الذين سيقدمون له الإكرام مضاعفَا، لأن هؤلاء هم الذين سيكرّسُون أنفسهم ومقتنياتهم لخدمتِه.
المسافر مِنْ بيت عنيا إلى أورشليم في تلك الأيامِ كان يواجه بيت حاجى على اليمين أكثر عندما يكون في إتّجاهِ بيت لحم. كان جبلُ الزيتونِ يفصل بين الطريقين. كانت بيت حاجى تقع فى أرضِ مستنقعات منخفضةِ وكَانَت موضع صَغير سيّئ يَشْملُ صفّ واحد من البيوتِ على جانبي الطريقِ. شُيد البيت الذى كانت بقربه تَرْعى الحمير بالقرب مِنْ الطريقِ في مَرْج جميل بين بيت حاجى وأورشليم. على هذا الجانبِ، كان الطريق يصَعدَ، لكن على الجانب الآخر كان ينخفض إلى وادي بين جبلِ الزيتون وتلال أورشليم. إنتظرَ السيد المسيح لفترة قصيرة بين بيت عنيا وبيت حاجى، وعلى الطريقِ خلف بيت حاجى كان الموضعِ الذي أنتظر فيه التلميذان بالحمارِ.
في أورشليم، قام الباعة والأشخاص الذين أخبرهم إرمينزير Eremenzear وسيلا ذلك الصباحِ بتنظيف الهيكل لأن الرب آت، بَدأَوا فى الحال وبغاية الفرح فى تَزيين الطريقِ. نظفوا الرصيفَ وغرسوا أشجارَ رُبطت أغصانها العاليه معا لتَشكل قوسَ، وبعد ذلك علّقوا بها ثمار صفراءِ تبدوا كتفاحِ كبير الحجم. صعد التلاميذ الذين أرسلهم السيد المسيح إلى أورشليم وأصدقاء كثيرين إلى المدينةِ للأحتفال بالعيدِ المقبل وكان الطرق يعْجُّ بالمسافرين، وعديد مِنْ اليهود ممن كَانوا حاضرين حديثِ السيد المسيح الأخير إحتشدَوا فى ذلك الجانبِ من المدينةِ حيث تُوقّعَوا دُخُول السيد المسيح منه. كان هناك أيضاً عديد مِنْ الغرباءِ في أورشليم. لقد سَمعوا عن أقامة لعازر من الموت وتَمنّوا رُؤية السيد المسيح. وعندما جاءت الأخبار بأنّه يقتربُ، خَرجوا أيضاً لمُقَابَلَته.
الطريق مِنْ بيت حاجى إلى أورشليم يمَرَّ عبر الجزءَ السفلى لوادي جبلِ الزيتون، الذي لم يكَنَ مرتفعا كالهضبة التى شيد الهيكل عليها. بالصعود من بيت حاجى إلى جبلِ الزيتونِ يستطيع المرء أَنْ يَرى الهيكل من بين التلالِ العاليةِ التي على جانبي الطريقَ. مِنْ هذه النقطةِ وحتى أورشليم كان الطريق مُفرح, ملئ بالحدائقِ الصغيرة والأشجارِ.
جاءتْ الحشودُ خُارجة من المدينةِ لإسْتِقْبال الرسلِ والتلاميذ الذين كَانوا يَقتربونَ بالترانيم والأناشيد الدينية. عند هذه النقطةِ خرج بعض الكهنةِ إلى الطريقِ واوقفوا الموكب تماماً. أسكتتْ هذه الحركةُ الغير متوقّعةُ الترتيل. دعا الكهنة السيد المسيح ليخبرهم بما يقَصدَه بمثل هذه الإجراءاتِ من جهة تابعيِه، ولِماذا لَمْ يَمْنعْ هذه الضجةِ والحماسِ. أجابَ السيد المسيح بأنّه إن صمت أتباعِه فالأحجار التى على الطريقِ ستصْرخُ. تراجع الكهنة بهذه الكلماتِ.
حينئذ تشاور رؤساء الكهنة معا، وأمروا باستدعاء كُافة أزواج وأقرباء النِساءِ اللاتى خَرجن لإورشليم مَع أطفالِهن للقاء السيد المسيح. عندما تمموا اجراءات مذكرةِ الإستدعاء، أُغلقوا على أنفسهم القاعة الكبرى وبُعِثوا رجالهم للتَجَسُّس على ما يجري.
كثيرين من بين الحشودِ التي تَبعت السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل لم يكتفوا بقْطعُ أغصان الأشجارِ ونَثرَها في الطريقِ أمامه بل خلعوا عِبيهم ومدوها على الطريق مرتلين وصِائحين طول الوَقت. رَأيتُ كثيرَين عروا أنفسهم تماماً من ثيابهم العلياِ لذلك الغرضِ. اندفع الأطفال مِنْ المَدارِسِ وركضوا فرحين مَع الحشودِ.
فيرونيكا، التي كَانَ بجانبها طفلان، القت حجابَها في الطريقِ وانتزعت حجاب آخر مِنْ أحد الأطفالِ ووضعتهم أمامه على الطريق, لقد انضمت هي والنِساء الأخريات للنِساءِ القدّيساتِ اللواتي كُنّ في مؤخّرةِ الموكبِ. كان هناك حوالي سبعة عشرَ سيدة. غُطّى الطريق بالأغصان والثياب والسجاد بكثافة, تحرك الموكبَ بهدوء بين أقواسِ النصر العديدةِ التي غَطّتْ الساحة التى بين الجدران على الجانبين.
بكى السيد المسيح وبكى معه التلاميذ أيضاً عندما أخبرَهم بأنَّ كثيرين ممن يَصِيحونَ ويستقبلونه بفرح الآن سيَسْخرونَ مِنْه قريباً، وبأنَّ شخص معيَّن سيَخُونه. لقد نَظرَ على المدينةِ وبَكى على خرابها القريب. عندما دَخلَ البابَ تزايدت صيحات الفرح. كثيرين من المرضى بكُلّ أنواع الأمراض كَانتْ قَدْ اقتيدت أَو حُمِلتْ إلى هناك، ولذلك توقف السيد المسيح كثيراً وتَرَجّل وابرأ الجميع بلا تمييز. لقد أختلط كثيرين مِنْ أعدائه بالحشود وأطلقوا صيحات تحث على التمردَ.
بقرب الهيكل، كان الطريق مزين بأكثر روعةً. شُيدت أسيجة على الجانبين لتَشكل مناطق وضَعت فيها حيوانات صغيرة ذات رِقابِ طويلةِ مع ماعز وخِراف، مُزَيَّنة كلها بأكاليلِ الزهورِ حول رقابهم وكَانتْ تَطْفرُ كما لو أنَّها في حدائقِ الصَغيرةِ. خلف هذه المناطق كانت منطقة غاباتِ. كانت توضع فى هذا الجزءِ من المدينةِ دائماً، خاصة قرب عيد الفصحِ، الحيواناتَ المعدة للبيع، وكانت بلا عيب فيها وبدون بُقعّ ومهيئة كذبائح. للتَحَرُّك مِنْ بوابِة المدينةَ إلى الهيكل، بالرغم من أن مسافة حوالى نِصْفِ الساعةَ فقط، إلا أن الموكبَ استغرق فى عبورها ثلاث ساعاتَ.
فى هذا الوقتِ، أمر اليهود بأغلاق كُافة البيوت، بالإضافة إلى بابِ المدينةَ، كي يترجل السيد المسيح أمام الهيكل، أراد التلاميذ إعادة الحمار إلى حيث وَجدوه، فاضطروا للإنتِظار داخل البوابِة حتى المساء. كَانتْ النِساءَ القدّيساتَ وحشودَ الشعب فى الهيكل. 
أضطر الجميع للبقاء طول اليومَ بدون طعام، لأن هذا الجزءِ المدينةِ كَانَ قَدْ سَدَّ‏. أضطربت المجدلية بصفة خاصة بالتفكيرِ بأن السيد المسيح لم يتناول أي طعام.
قُبَيلَ المساء فُتِحَت البوابة وعادتْ النِساءَ القدّيساتَ إلى بيت عنيا، وتَبعهم السيد المسيح لاحقاً مَع التلاميذ. قلقت المجدلية لأن السيد المسيح ورفاقه لم يتناولوا أى شيئ في أورشليم، فأعدت لهم وجبة طعام بنفسها. كَانَ الظلام قد حل عندما دَخلَ السيد المسيح فناء مسكن لعازر. أحضرت المجدلية وعاء به ماءِ وغَسلتَ قدمَيه وجفّفتْهم بمنشفة كَانَت موضوعة على كتفِها. الطعام الذي أعدته لَمْ يَكن وجبة بالمعنى المفهوم، بل كَانَ مجرّد غداء. عندما كَانَ الرب يَتناولُه، إقتربتْ وسكبت طيبا على رأسهِ. لقد رَأيتُ يهوذا الذي كان يعَبرَ بجانبها في هذه اللحظة يَهْمسُ بإستيائَه، لَكنَّها أجابتْ همسه قائلة إِنَّهَا لا تستطيع أن تفى الرب الشْكرَ لما فعله لها ولأَخِّيها. بَعْدَ أَنْ ذلك ذهب السيد المسيح إلى منزل عام يخص سمعان الأبرص، حيث تجمع بعض التلاميذ وعلّمَ هناك لفترة قصيرة. ومِنْ هناك خَرجَ إلى فندق التلاميذ حيث تَكلّمَ لبَعْض الوقتِ وبعد ذلك عادَ إلى بيتِ سمعان الأبرص.
بينما كَانَ السيد المسيح ذاهِباً فى اليوم التالي إلى أورشليم مع الرسلِ، كَانَ جائعَا، لَكنَّه بَدا لي أنّه كَانَ ذلك بعد تحولِ اليهود وإتمامِ مهمّتِه. تَحسّرَ لأن ساعةِ آلامِه قد حانت, لأنه يَعْرفُ ضخامتَها ويَرهبها مُقدماً. لقد ذَهبَ إلى شجرة تين على الطريقِ ونَظرَ إليها. عندما رَأى أنه لا توجد بها أي ثمارِ، بل مجرد الأوراقَ، لَعنَها بأنّها ستذْبلَ ولن تعود تعطى ثمارُ فيما بعد. وهكذا، كما قال، سيَحْدثُ لأولئك الذين لا يَعترفَون به. لقد فَهمتُ أنّ شجرةَ التين تُشير إلى الشريعة العتيقة؛ بينما الكرمة، تشير إلى الشريعة الجدّيدة. 
في الطّريق إلى الهيكل، رَأيتُ أكوام من الأغصان والأكاليلِ المتبقية مِنْ اليوم السابق. في الرواق الخارجيِ للهيكل، كان عديد مِنْ الباعةِ قد تجمعوا مرة أخرى. بعضهم كان لديه على ظهرِهم حقائب أَو صناديق، يستطيعون فضها ووضِعها على ركائز يحَملونها معهم. عندما تطَوى تكَونَ مثل عصا للمشي. رَأيتُ على المناضدَ أكوام من العملات المعدنية, مرَبوطَة معا بطرق مختلفة بسلاسلِ صَغيرةِ وخطّافات وحبال، كي تأخذ شكّلَ صور مُخْتَلِفةَ. البعض منها كَان أصُفر؛ الآخرين أبيض وبنى وألوان متنوّعة. أعتقد أنها كَانت قِطَعَ من المالِ تستخدم كمعلّقاتِ للتزين. رَأيتُ أيضاً أعدادَ من أقفاصِ الطيورِ،الواحد فوق الآخرِ، وفي أحد الأروقة، كانت هناك عجولَ وماشيةَ أخرى. أمر السيد المسيح التُجّار بالرحيل، وعندما تَردّدوا في طَاعَتة، ضّفر سوطا وطردهم من المكان كله ومن المناطق المحيطة بالهيكل.
بينما كَانَ السيد المسيح  يُعلّمُ، أرسل بَعْض الغرباءِ اليونانيين خدامَهم مِنْ الحانةِ ليسألوا فيلبس كيف يُستطيعوا أَنْ يَتحدّثوا مَع الرب بدون إختِلاط بالحشودِ . أخبر فيلبس أندراوس، الذى سأل بدوره الرب, أجابَ السيد المسيح بأنَّه سيُقابلُهم على الطريقِ بين بابِ المدينةَ وبيتَ يوحنا مرقس عندما يَغادر الهيكل عائدا إلى بيت عنيا. 
بعد هذا التوقفِ، واصلَ السيد المسيح حديثه. كان مضطربا وعندما رَفعَ عينَيه إلى السماءِ، رَأيتُ وميض من النور يقع عليه مِنْ سحابة مضيئة وسمعت صوتا مدويا. نظر الناس لأعلى خائفينِ، وبَدأوا بالهَمْس لبعضهم البعض، لكن السيد المسيح واصل كَلامه. حدث هذا عدّة مرات، بعدها رَأيتُ السيد المسيح يَنْزلُ مِنْ منصة المعلمين ويختلطُ بالتلاميذ بين الحشود ويَتْركُ الهيكل.
عندما كان السيد المسيح يُعلّمَ، القى التلاميذ حوله عباءة المراسمِ البيضاء التي كانوا يحَملونها دائماً مَعهم؛ وعندما تَركَ منصة المعلمين أخذوها معهم ليرتديها مثل الآخرين، كى يستطيع أَنْ يتخلص من ملاحقة الحشودِ بسهولة. كَان يوجد حول مصات المعلمين ثلاثة منصات، الواحدة تلو الآخرى، كُلّها محاطة بسور مزُيّنَ بالنقوش, وأعتقد أنها نقوش بارزة. 
كان هناك كُلّ أنواع من الرؤوس البنية وتبْرزُ عنها. أننى لم أرى أي صورِ منحوتة في الهيكل، بالرغم من أنه كان هناك زينات مُخْتَلِفةَ: كروم، عناقيد للعنب، حيوانات الأضاحى، وأشكال تشبه أطفالَ مقمطين، مثلما أعتدت أن أَرى مريم تَطرز.
كان ضوءَ النهار مشرقا عندما وَصلَ السيد المسيح وأتباعه تخوم بيتِ يوحنا مرقس. هنا وقف اليونانيون، وتَكلّمَ السيد المسيح  معهم لبَعْض الدقائقِ، كان مع الغرباء بَعْض النِساءِ، لَكنَّهم ظلوا واقفات فى المؤخرة. لقد آمن هؤلاء الناسِ وكَانوا من أوائلِ المنْضِمين للتلاميذ في العنصرة وفى نوال المعموديةِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*المجدلية تُكرّرُ تطييب السيد المسيح​
عاد السيد المسيح مَع التلاميذ إلى بيت عنيا بسبب السّبتِ. بينما كَانَ يُعلّمُ في المعبدِ، كان اليهود قَدْ أُمِروا بإبْقاء بيوتِهم مغَلقة، ومُنعوا من تقديم أى شراب, سواء له أَو لتابعِيه. بالوُصُول لبيت عنيا، ذَهبوا إلى حانة سمعان الأبرص، الذى شُفى، حيث كانت تنتظرهم وجبة طعام. المجدلية، بشفقةِ لأجل تعب السيد المسيح، قابلَته عند الباب. كَانتْ مرتدية مسوح وزنَّار، شَعرها المُتَدفِّق كان تحت حجاب أسود. ألقت نفسها عند قدميه وبشَعرِها مَسحَت التراب عنهم، كمن يُنظّفُ أحذيةَ الأخرين. لقد صنعت هذا علانية أمام الجميع، وكثيرين رُوّعوا من تصرّفِها.
بَعْدَ أَنْ استعد السيد المسيح والتلاميذ للسّبتِ، بارتداء ملابسِ الطقسية والصَلاة تحت المصباحِ، جلسوا علي المائدة لتناول الطعام. نحو النهايةِ, قامت المجدلية ممتلئة بمشاعر الحبِّ الإمتنان والندم والقلق بالذَهاب خلف أريكةَ الرب وفتحت كسرَت قارورة طيب كثير الثمنِ على رأسهِ وصَبّتْ البعض مِنْها على قدمِيه ومَسحتْهم مرة اخرى بشَعرِها. بعمل ذلك، تَركتْ صالةَ الطعام. 
رُوع البعض من الحاضرين، خاصة يهوذا، الذي أثارَ حرض متى وتوما ويوحنا مرقس على الإستياءِ. لكن السيد المسيح بررها، بسبب الحبِّ الذى تكنه له. لقد دَهنتْه في أغلب الأحيان بهذه الطريقة. كثير من الحقائق الذتى ذَكرتْ مرّة واحدة في الإنجيلِ قد حَدثتْ كثيراً.
بعد تناول الطعام, وقف الجميع بلصلاةِ، بعد الصلاو, مضى التلاميذ كل إلى مبتغاه. أسرع يهوذا غاضبا بالعُودَة إلى أورشليم ليلا. لقد رَأيتُه ، مُمزّقَ بالحسدِ والجشعِ، يَرْكضُ في الظلامِ على الجبلِ الزيتون، فبَدا كما لو أنَّ وهج شرّير قد أحاطَه، كما لو أنَّ الشيطان كَان يضيئُ خطاه. لقد أسرع إلى بيتِ قيافا، وتَكلّمَ بضع كلمات عند الباب. لقد كان لا يَستطيعُ أَنْ يَبْقى طويلاً في أي  مكان. من هناك ركض إلى منزلِ يوحنا مرقس. كَان التلاميذ معتادين أن يقيموا هناك، لذا إدّعى يهوذا أنّه جاءَ مِنْ بيت عنيا لذلك الغرضِ. كَانتْ هذه الخطوةَ الأولى الواضحة في منهج خيانته.
في الصباحِ التاليِ، بينما كان السيد المسيح ذْاهبا مِنْ بيت عنيا إلى أورشليم مع بعض تلاميذه، وَجدوا شجرةَ التين التي لعنها السيد المسيح قد ذَبلتْ بالكليَّة، وتعجب التلاميذ من ذلك. لقد رَأيتُ يوحنا وبطرس واقفُان على قارعةِ الطريق قُرْب الشجرةِ. عندما أظهر بطرس دهشته، قال السيد المسيح لهما: "إن آمنتم، فسَتفعلان أشياءَ أكثرَ عجبا. نعم، ستلقى الجبال بكلمتِكِم نفسها فى البحرِ." واصلَ السيد المسيح تعليمه على هذا الموضوع، وقالَ شيئاً حول مغزى شجرةِ التين.
تجمع عدد كبير من الغرباءِ في أورشليم، وكان الوعظ والخدمة متواصلان صباحا ومساءا في الهيكل. علّم السيد المسيح في الفاصلِ بين خدمة الصباح والمساء. لقد وَقفَ عندما وعظ، لكنه كان يجلس عندما يريدَ أحد تَوجيه سؤال إليه، بينما كان السائل يقف.
أثناء حديثِه اليوم، صعد بَعْض الكهنةِ والكتّابِ إليه وإستفسروا بأى حق يتصرف هكذا. أجاب السيد المسيح: "أنا أيضاً سَأَسْألُكم عن أمر؛ وعندما تُجيبُوني، سَأُخبرُك بأى سلطةِ أفعْلُ هذه الأشياءِ." ثمّ سَألَهم بأى سلطةِ عمّدَ يوحنا، وعندما لم يُجيبوه، أجابَ أنه لن يُخبرُهم بأى سلطةِ يتَصرّفَ. 
في تعليمه فى وقت الظهيرة، قدّمَ السيد المسيح ماذا يشبه حافظ الكرمةَ، أيضاً  حجرِ الزاوية الذى رَفضَه البُنائين. في المُاضى، وضّحَ أنّ حافظ الكرمةِ يمثله، والقتلة هم الفريسيون. عقب ذلك هذا غضب الفريسيين للغاية حتى أنهم ارادوا اعتقاله في الحال لَكنَّهم لم يتَجاسروا، لكونهم رَأوا كَيف أن كُلّ الشعب قد تَعلّق به. لذا قرّروا وَضْع خمسة مِنْ أتباعِهم السرّيينِ، الذين كَانوا أقرباءَ لبعض التلاميذ، أن يراقبونه، وأمرَوهم أن يمَسْكونه بأسئلةِ مُغرضه. كان هؤلاء الرجالِ الخمسة البعض مِنْهم أتباعِ الفريسيين؛ الآخرون خدام لهيرودس.
بينما كان السيد المسيح عائدا لبيت عنيا نحو المساء، إقتربَ منه بعضُ ذوى القلوب الرحيمة على الطريقِ وقدموا له شيءَ ليَشْربَه. لقد قضى  الليلَ في فندق التلاميذ قرْب بيت عنيا.
فى اليوم التالي علّم السيد المسيح لثلاث ساعاتِ في الهيكل على مثلِ العرس الملوكى، كان جواسيس الفريسيين حاضرين. عادَ السيد المسيح مبكراً إلى بيت عنيا حيث علّمَ ثانيةً. عندما أعتلى منصة المعلمين فى اليوم التالي بقاعةِ الهيكل المستديرة، أغلق الرجال الخمسة المعَيّنين مِن قِبل الفريسيين الممرِ الذي يربط بين البابِ والمنصة، أمتلئت الساحة بالجمهورِ، وسَألَوه إن كان يَجِبُ أَنْ يُدفعوا الجزية لقيصرِ. أجابهم السيد المسيح أن يروه عملة الجزية المعدنيةِ؛ عند ذلك أخرج أحدهم عملة معدنيةِ صفراءِ بحجمِ الدولار البروسي مِنْ جيبِ صدريته، وأشار إلى صورةِ الإمبراطورِ. حينئذ قال السيد المسيح لهم بأنّهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يُعيدوا لقيصرِ ما للقياصرةَ.
بَعْدَ ذلك تَكلّمَ السيد المسيح عن ملكوت الله، الذي يشبّهَ إنسان غرس وزَرعَ نبات لا يتَوقّفتْ عن النَمُو ونشر أغصانه. إلى اليهود، لن يعود لهم ثانيةً؛ لكن أولئك اليهود الذي سَيُتحوّلونَ، سينالون ملكوت الله. ذلك الملكوت سيكون للأمم، وسيأتى وقت عندما سيكون كل شيئ فى الشرقِ طلاماً، لكن في الغربِ، نهار مثالي. أخبرَهم أيضاً بأنّهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يُؤدّوا أعمالَهم الصالحة في الخفاء، كما فعل هو نفسه، وبأنَّه سينال مكافئته في الظهيرِة. تَكلّمَ كثيرا عن قتلة مفضّلين لنفسه.
في وقت لاحق من ذلك اليوم، ذهب سبعة من الصديقيون إلى السيد المسيح وسألوه عن قيامة المَوتى. قدّموا له قصة عن إمرأة كَانَ لها سبعة أزواجِ. أجابَ السيد المسيح أنَّه فى القيامة لن يكون هناك جنس أَو أيّ زَواج، والذي الله إله أحياء ولَيسَ إله أمَوات. لقد رَأيتُ أنّ سامعيه قد تعجبوا من تعليمه. تَركَ الفريسيو مقاعدُهم وتَشاورَا سويا. أحدهم، يُسمّى ماناسيس Manasses، وكان يشَغلَ منصباً في الهيكل، سَألَ السيد المسيح بشكل معتدل جداً عن أى الوصايا هى الأعظمَ. أجابَ السيد المسيح على السؤالِ، عند ذلك  مدحه ماناسيس Manasses بمودة. حينئذ أجابه السيد المسيح بأنّه ليس بعيد عن ملكوت الله، وأنهى حديثَه ببعض الكلمات عن المسيح وداود.
صُعِقَ الجميع؛ لم يكَنَ عِنْدَهُمْ ما يُجيبون به. عندما تَركَ السيد المسيح الهيكل, سَألَه أحد التلاميذ: " ماذا تعْني الكلماتَ التي قلتها لماناسيس Manasses : أنك لَسَت بعيدَ مِنْ ملكوت الله؟" أجابَ الرب أنَّ ماناسيس Manasses سيؤمن وسيَتْبعه، لكنهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونوا صامتينَ فى هذا الموضوع. مِنْ تلك ساعةِ لم يكن لماناسيس أى دو ضدّ السيد المسيح. عاشَ في خلوة حتى صعود السيد المسيحِ، عندما أعلنَ نفسه لَهُ وإنضمَّ إلى التلاميذ. لقد كَانَ بين الأربعين والخمسين من العمر.
ذَهبَ السيد المسيح ذلك مساء إلى بيت عنيا، أَكلَ مَع الحواريين عند لعازر، ثمّ زارَ الفندق حيث أجتمعت النِساءَ، لقد علّمَهم حتى بعد المساءِ، ونام في فندق التلاميذ.
بينما كان السيد المسيح يُعلّمُ في أورشليم، رَأيتُ النِساءَ القدّيساتَ يَصلّينَ معا كثيراً سوية عند البلوطة التى كانت المجدلية جالسة عندها عندما دَعتْها مرثا لترحب بالسيد المسيح قبل أقامة لعازر. لقد لاحظوا أمر معين عِندَ الصَّلاةِ: أحياناً كن يقفن معاً، وأحياناً يسَجدن، أَو يجلسن ثانيةً كل بمفرده.
فى اليوم التالي علّم السيد المسيح حوالي ستّ ساعاتِ في الهيكل. سأله التلاميذ وهم متعجبين بتعاليمه فى اليومِ السَابِقِ، سَألَوه ماذا يعُنِى بقوله: "ليأت ملكوتك" قدم السيد المسيح تفسير طويل، وأضافَ أنّه والأبَّ واحد، وبأنّه ذاهِب إلى الأبِّ. ثمّ سَألوه، إن كان هو والأبِّ واحد، لماذا ينبغى لَهُ الذِهاب إلى الأبَّ. عقب ذلك تَكلّمَ معهم عن مهمّتِه، قائلا بأنَّ سيَنسحبُ مِنْ الإنسانيةِ، مِنْ الجسد، وأن مَنْ أنفَصلَ مِنْ طبيعتةً الساقطة، ليذهب به إليه، يذَهبَ في نفس الوقت إلى الأبِّ . 
كلمات السيد المسيح فى هذا الموضوع كَانتْ مُؤَثِّر جداً حتى أن التلاميذ، مٌلتهمين بالفرح خرجوا من ذواتهم، تَحرّكَوا وصاحَوا: "يا رب، نحن سَنَنْشرُ ملكوت حتى نهاية العالمِ!" لكن السيد المسيح أجاب: "مَنْ يَتكلّمُ بتلك الطريقِة لا يفعل شيءَ." عند هذا صار التلاميذ حزاني. قالَ السيد المسيح ثانيةً: "لا يَجِبُ أنْ تَقُولَوا: " لقد أخرجت الشياطينَ باسمِك، لقد فعَلتُ هذا وذلك باسمِك، ولا يَجِبُ أَنْ تفعلوا أعمال بركم علناً." "وبعد ذلك أخبرَهم بأنّه آخر مَرّة تَركَهم، عَملَ عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ في الخفاء، لكن ي نفس الوقت كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ أصرّوا بأنّه يَجِبُ أَنْ يَذْهبَ إلى مدينتِه (الناصرة) بالرغم من أن اليهود، بسبب أقامة لعازر، أرادَوا قَتْله! لكن كيف تمت كُلّ هذه الأشياء؟ حينئذ سأله التلاميذ كَيْفَ سيكون ملكوتَه معروفاً إن كان لا بُدَّ أنْ يَخفوا كُلّ الأشياءِ. لَكنِّي لا أَتذكّرُ ماذا كان جوابَ السيد المسيح. لقد حزنوا ثانيةً تماماً. قُبَيلَ ظهرِ، تَركَ التوابع الهيكل، لكن السيد المسيح والتلاميذ بَقوا. بعض التوابع عادَ مباشرة ومعهم شراب منعش للسيد المسيح.
بعد منتصفِ النهار، إحتشد الكتّبة والفريسيين حول السيد المسيح حتى أن التلاميذ دُفِعوا بعيدا عنه. فتَكلّمَ بغاية الحزم  ضدّ الفريسيين، وأنا سمعتُه يَقُولُ مرّة أثناء هذ التوبيخ الصارم: "أنكم لَنْ تَعتقلَوني الآن، لأن ساعتَي لم تحين بعد "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*تعليم عند لعازر
بطرس ينال توبيخ صارم​
قَضّى السيد المسيح طوال هذا اليومِ عند لعازر مَع النِساءِ القدّيساتِ والتلاميذ الإثنا عشرَ. علّم في الصباحِ النِساءَ القدّيساتَ في فندق التوابعَ. نحو السّاعة الثّالثة بعد الظهر, مُدت وجبة عظيمة في صالةِ طعام تحت الأرض. قامت النِساءُ بالأعتناء بالمائدة، وذهبن بعدئذ إلى سكناهم، ليستِمعن للتعليم. 
أخبرهم السيد أثناء الطعام أنَّهم لن يَكُونوا من الآن معا، أنهن لن يَأْكلوا ثانيةً عند لعازر، وأنَّهم سيَفعْلُون ذلك مرةً أخرى عند سمعان، لكنهم فى تلك المرة الأخيرة لن يَكُونَ هادئين كما هم الآن. لقد دَعاهم جميعا أن يسألونه بحريه عن كل ما أرادوا معْرِفته. بسماع هذا، بَدأوا بسُؤال أسئلةِ عديدةِ، خاصة توما، الذي كَانَ عِنْدَهُ كثير من الشكوكِ. يوحنا أيضاً، قدم اسألة عديدة، لكن بهدوء وبلطف.
بعد الطعام، بينما كان السيد المسيح يَتكلّمُ عن أقتراب الوقتِ عندما سَيُخانُ إبن الإنسان ويُغدر به، تَقدّمَ بطرس بِلَهْفة وسَألَه لماذا يتَكلّمَ دائما وكأنهم سيَخُونونَه. الآن، بالرغم إِنَّهُ موقن بأنّ أحد الآخرين مذنب بشيء كهذا، لذا عليه أن يُوضّحُ للإثنا عشرَ بأنَّهم لن يَخُونَونه! لقد تَكلّمَ بطرس بجرأة، كما لو أنَّ كرامته قَدْ هوجمَت. رد السيد المسيح بكل حنان كما لم أرى ذلك فيه من قبل، أكثر مما ظَهرَ عندما قالَ لبطرس: "اذهب خلفي يا شيطان!" 
لقد قالَ أنّه بدون نعمتِه، بدون صلاةِ، فأنهم جميعا سيسقطون، وأنَّه ستأتى ساعة سيتخلون فيها جميعا عنه. وأنه سيكون هناك واحد منهم فقط، الذي لن يتَذبذب، وعلى الرغم من إِنَّهُ أيضاً سيَهْربُ، إلا أنه سيَعُودُ ثانيةً. قصد السيد المسيح يوحنا بهذه الكلمات، فعند لحظة الإمساك بيسوع هَربَ، تاركا عباءته خلفه. 
أصبحَ الجميع بغاية القلق، بأستثناء يهوذا، الذى كان أثناء حديث السيد المسيح، مرحا، مبتسماً.
عندما سَألوا السيد المسيح عن الملكوت المزمع أَنْ يأتى عليهم، كان جوابه يفوق الوَصْف‏. لقد أخبرَهم أنَّ روح أخر سيأتى عليهم وفي ذلك الوقت فقط سيَفْهمونَ كُلّ الأمور, وأنه ينبغى أنْ يَذْهبَ إلى الأبِّ ويُرسلُ لهم الروحَ الذي ينبثق مِنْ الأبِّ ومنه. إنى أَتذكّرُ قوله هذا بوضوح. لقد قالَ شيءَ أكثرَ، لَكنِّي لا أَستطيعُ استرجاعه بشكل واضح. انه لهذا السبب، قد جاء بالجسد كي يُحرر الإنسان، أنه هناك شيءِ مادى في تأثيرِه عليهم، ذلك أن الجس يَعْملُ بطريقةٍ بدنية، وأنه لذلك السببِ لا يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَفْهموه. لَكنَّه سيُرسلُ الروحَ، الذى سيفْتحُ فَهْمهم. ثمّ تَكلّمَ عن الأوقاتِ الصعبة العتيدة أن تأتى، عندما يَنبغى فيها أنْ يُعانوا جميعا مثل المرأة في مخاض الولادةِ، جمالِ النفس البشرية خَلقَت على صورة الله، وأنه اراهم كمْ هو أمر مجيد أَنْ يُنقذ نفس ويَقُودُها لمسكنها فى السماءِ. لقد ذكّرَ لهم كَمْ مرّة أساؤوا فهمه، وأن صَبْر‏ه مَعهم؛ بالمثل يَجِبُ أَنَّ يعاملون الخطاة بعد رحيله. عندما ذكّرَه بطرس بأنّه كَانَ أحياناً يمتلئ بالتوهج والحماسِ، وضّحَ السيد المسيح الإختلاف بين الحماسِ الحقيقيِ والزائف.
دام هذا التعليم حتى وقتٍ متأخرٍ من الليلِ، عندما جاءَ نيقوديموس وأحد أبناءِ سمعان إلى السيد المسيح سرَّاً. أنها كانت بعد منتصف الليلة عندموا ذهبوا ليستريحوا. قال لهم السيد المسيح أن ينَاموا الآن بسلام، لأنه سيأتى الوقت سريعا عندما يأتى عليهم الأضطراب والقلق وسَيَكُونونَ بدون نومِ؛ وسَيُتْبع ذلك وقتِ آخرِ عندما سينامون وسطِ الإضطهادِ والحجارة تحت رؤسِهم بشكل حلوّ كما نام يعقوب أسفل السلّمِ الذي يوَصلَ إلى السماءِ. عندما أنهى السيد المسيح حديثه، صاح الجميع: " يا رب، كَمْ كان قصيرا هذه المأدبة! كَمْ قصيرا هذا المساء! "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*فلسى الأرملة​
فى الصباح التالي باكرا جداً ذهب السيد المسيح إلى الهيكل، ليس لقاعةِ المحاضرات المشتركةِ، بل إلى قاعة أخرى التي قدّمَت فيها العذراء مريم تقدمتها. في وسط القاعةِ، أو بالأحرى بالقرب من المدخلِ، وُضع صندوقَ المالَ، عمود مربع، يبلغ أرتفاعه حوالى نِصْفِ قامة الإنسان، وكَانتْ فيه ثلاث فتحاتِ لتلقى التقدمات المالِية، وعند قاعدته يوجد باب صغير. الصندوق كان مغُطّى بقماش أحمر مُعلّقَ فوقه قماش أبيض شفّاف. إلى اليسارِ كَانَ مقعدَ الكاهنِ الذي يحفظَ لنظامِ، ومنضدة التي يُوْضَعَ هليها الحمام والأشياء الأخرى التى يحضرها الشعب كتقدمات. على يمين ويسار المدخلِ وُضعت مقاعدَ للنِساءِ والرجالِ، على التوالي. فى نهاية القاعةِ كان يوجد حاجز شبكى، خلفه يوجد المذبحَ الذى رُفِعَ عندما قدّمَت مريم المسيح الطفل في الهيكل.
جلس السيد المسيح اليوم بجانب صندوقِ المالَ. كَانَ يوم التقدمة لكُلّ الذين يرَغبَون فى تطهير أنفسهم لعيد الفصحِ. بمجيئ الفريسيين لاحقاً، فوجئوا بوجود السيد المسيح هناك، لَكنَّهم تَجنّبوا عرضَه ليجلسوا مكانه. وَقفَ التلاميذ بقربه، إثنان إثنان. تقدم الرجالُ أولا إلى صندوقِ المالَ، ثمّ النِساء، وبعد تَقديم قربانهم، خَرجوا من البابِ الآخرِ الذى إلى اليسارِ. وَقفَ الحشدُ بدون إنتِظار دورِهم، فقط خمسة يُسْمَحَ لهم الدُخُول في  كل مرة. جَلسَ السيد المسيح هناك ثلاث ساعاتِ. نحو منتصفِ النهار، كشيء عامّ، إنتهت التقدمات, لكن السيد المسيح ظل فى مكانه، مما أدى إلى سخطِ الفريسيين. هذه كَانتْ القاعةَ هى التي بَرّأَ المرأةَ التى أَمسكت في زنا. الهيكل كَانَ على شكل ثلاث كنائسِ، واحدة خلف الآخرى، كُلّ واحدة مقامة أسفل قوسِ هائلِ. في الأولى كَانتْ توجد قاعةَ المحاضرات الدائريةَ. موضع التقدمات حيث كان السيد المسيح جالسا، يوجد على يمين هذه القاعةِ, قليلاً نحو القدس. ممر طويل يؤدّى إليه. التقدمة الأخيرة قُدّمَت مِن قِبل أرملة خجولة فقيرة. لا أحد يُستطيع أَنْ يَرى كَمْ كانت التقدمة، لكن السيد المسيح عَرفَ ما قدمت وأخبرَ تلاميذه أنها أعطتْ أكثر مِنْ كُلّ الباقين، للأنها وضعتْ بالصندوقِ المالَ كُلّ ما لديها لشِراء طعام ذلك اليومِ. أرسلَ لها من يخبرها أن تنتِظره قُرْب بيتِ يوحنا مرقس.
بعد الظهر، علّمَ السيد المسيح ثانيةً في الموضع المعتاد، في رواق المعبدِ. قاعة المحاضرات الدائرية كَانتْ أمام مقابل الباب مباشرة، وعلى اليمين واليسار كَانتْ توجد درجات تُؤدّي إلى القدس، ومنه درجات سُلَّم‏ آخرَى إلى قدس الأقدَّاس. بينما كان الفريسيون يقتربون مِنْ السيد المسيح، لمّحَ إلى أنهم لا يَتجاسرُون أن يضعوا عليه الأيادى فى اليوم سابق كما نَووا، بالرغم من أنّه أعطاهم فرصة لعَمَل ذلك. لكن ساعتَه لمَ تكن قد حانت بعد، وأنه ليس فى سلطانهم تَقَدُّيمها؛ أنها ستأتى في الوقتِ الذى سبق وحددهالخاصِ. الفريسيين لا يَجِبُ أَنْ يشتهوا الإحتِفال بعيد الفصح بسلام كما في سَنَواتِ السابقةِ، لأهم لا يَعْرفوا أين يَخفونَ أنفسهم؛ دمّ الأنبياء الذين قَتلوهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يَسْقطَ على رؤوسِهم. الأنبياء أنفسهم سيقومون مِنْ قبورِهم، والأرض سَتتحرّكُ. بالرغم مِنْ هذه العلامات، سيبقى الفريسيين على عنادهم. ثمّ ذَكرَ تقدمات الأراملَ الفقيراتَ. ا قُبَيلَ مساء تَركَ السيد المسيح الهيكل، تَكلّمَ معها في الطّريق وأخبرها بأنَّ إبنها سيتبعه. أفرحت كلماتُه الأمَّ الفقيرةَ كثيراً. أنضم إبنها إلى التلاميذ قبل الصلبِ. كانت الأرملة مؤمنةَ جداً ومرُتبِطة بالشعائر اليهوديةِ بقوة، ومع ذلك كانت بسيطة ومستقيمة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

* السيد المسيح يَتكلّمُ عن خرابِ الهيكلِ​
أثناء سير السيد المسيح مع تلاميذه، أشارَ أحدهمَ إلى الهيكلِ وأبدي بَعْض الملاحظات عن جمالِه. أجابَ السيد المسيح بأنَّ لا حجر منه سيَبْقى على الآخرِ.
لقد كَانوا فى طريقهم لصْعود جبل الزيتون. على جانبِ الطريق كان توجد حديقةِ بها منصة للتعليمِ ومقاعدِ من حجارة. كان الكهنة مُعتادين على المجئ هُنَا ليستريحوا في المساء بعد عمل النهار الطويل. جلس السيد المسيح على المنصة وسَألَه بعض التلاميذ متى سيحدث دمارِ الهيكلِ. حينئذ روي السيد المسيح الشرورَ التي ستقعَ على المدينةِ، وأنهي كلماتِه بقوله " لكن من سَيُواظبُ حتى المنتهي، سيخلّص." 
مكث السيد المسيح رُبع سّاعة في هذا الموضع. بدى الهيكل مِنْ هذا الموضع جميل بما يفوق الوصف. كان مُتَألّقَا بغاية التَوهج تحت أشعةِ الشمس المُشرقة حتي إن المرء يستطيع بالكاد أَنْ يًثبّتَ عينَيه عليه. كانت الجدران فسيفسائية ومبَُنية مِنْ حجارِة مصقولة وجميلةِ، البعض منها أحمر والأخر أصفر. كان بداخل هيكل سُليمان ذهبُ كثير، لكن هذه كانت حجارِة مُتلألأة. 
لقد غضب الفريسيين كثيراً مما قاله السيد المسيح. فدعوا لاجتماع في المساء للجواسيسِ المُرسَلينِ لمُرَاقَبَته وقالوا إن لم يأْتي يهوذا لهم ثانيةً فأنَّهُمْ لَن يَعْرُفوا كَيفَ سيكملون مؤامرتهم. لم يرجع يهوذا إليهم ذلك المساء. فى اليوم التالي مبكراً عادَ السيد المسيح إلى موضع الاستراحة على جبلِ الزيتون وتَكلّمَ عن خرابِ أورشليم مرة آخري، لقد شبهها بشجرة التين التي كَانَت قائمة هناك وقالَ أنّه قَدْ تعرض للخيانة، ولو أنّه لم يذكر أسم الخائن حتي الآن، وقدم فحسب عرضَ لخاْئنَه. أراد الفريسيين رُؤية الخائنِ ثانيةً، لَكنَّ السيد المسيح أرادَ له أَنْ يتغير وأن يتَوْبَ وأَنْ لا يَيْأسَ. قالَ السيد المسيح كُلّ هذا بأسلوب غير مُباشر، بتعبيرات عامّة، سمعها يهوذا بابتسامة. نَصحَ السيد المسيح التلاميذ أَنْ لا يَفْسحوا المجال لمخاوفِهم الطبيعيةِ بسبب ما قالَه لهم بأنَّهم سيتَّشتتون جميعاً ؛ وبأنهم لا يَجِبُ أَنْ لا يَنْسوا قريبهم ويَجِبُ أَلا يَسْمحوا بكتمان مشاعرِ الآخرين، أو إسْكات الآخرِين؛ وهنا استفاد بتشبيه‏ العباءة. بصفة عامة لقد وبّخَ البعض مِنْهم لتذمّرهم على ما فعلته المجدلية.
مِن المحتمل‏ إن يكون السيد المسيح قد قال هذا فيما يتعلق بخطوةِ يهوذا الأولى المؤكّدة نحو خيانتِه، التي كَانتْ قَدْ اُتخِذتْ مباشرةً بعد تصرّفِها هذا، كتحذير لطيف له للمستقبلِ، لكونه سيَقُومُ بخيانته بعد أن تمسحه المجدلية للمرة الأخيرة. ذلك آن صدمة بَعْض الآخرين من تصرف المجدلية المسرف الذي ينم عن الحبِّ نَشأَ عن قسوتِهم الخاطئةِ وبخلِهم. لقد اعتبروا تصرفها هذا كنوع من الرفاهية تَجاوز ما يحدث فى الأعيادِ الدنيويةِ، بينما غْفلُوا عن حقيقة أنّ مثل هذه التصرّفِ أدّى لقدوس القديسين كَان يستحقّ أعظم مديحِ.
علاوة على ذلك، فقد أخبرَهم السيد المسيح بأنّهَ سيُعلّمُ مرّتين فقط علناً. ثمّ أشارُ إلى نهايةِ العالمِ وخرابِ أورشليم وأعطاَهم العلامات التي يَجِبُ أَنْ يَعْرفوا منها أنّ ساعةَ رحيله قد قُرْبت. لقد قال بأنه سَيَكُونُ هناك نزاع فيما بينهم عن من الذي يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الأعظمَ، وتلك سَتكُونُ علامة عن أنه على وشك تَرْكهم. بَيّنَ لهم أيضاً بأنَّ أحدهم سينكره، وأخبرَهم أنّه قالَ لهم كُلّ هذه الأشياءِ كي يَكُونونَ متواضعينَ وكى يَنتبهوا لأنفسهم.
لقد تَكلّمَ بحبِّ وصبرِ فائقِ. فى وقت الظّهيرة تقريبا علّمَ السيد المسيح  في الهيكلِ، كان موضوعه عن العذارى العشْرة, وهي المواهب التى ائتمنهم عليهم، وهاجمَ مرة أخري الفريسيين بشدة. لقد كرّرَ كلامَه عن قتل الأنبياء ووبّخ الفريسيين عدّة مرات بسبب نواياهم الشرّيرةِ. بعد ذلك أخبرَ التلاميذ والرسل أنه حتى لو لم يَعُدْ هناك أملَ فى التحسنِ، فكلمات التحذير لا يَجِبُ أنْ تُحْجَبَ. 
عندما تَركَ السيد المسيح الهيكل, اقترب منه عدد عظيم مِنْ الوثنيين مِنْ الأجزاءِ النائيةِ, أنهم لم يسمعوا تعاليمه في الهيكلِ، لكونهم لا يتَجرّؤوا أن يدخلوا ذلك المكان؛ لكن من خلال رؤية معجزاتِه ودخوله المنتصر فى أحدِ السعف، وكُلّ العجائب الأخرى التي سَمعوا عنها، أرادوا أَنْ يتحولوا. البعض منهم كان من اليونانيين. أرشدَهم السيد المسيح إلى التلاميذ، وأَخذَ قليلين منهم إلى جبلِ الزيتونِ حيث قضوا الليلة في خان عامّ يأوي إليه الغرباءِ فقط. فى الصباح التالي، عندما جاء باقي التلاميذ والرسل، أوصاهم السيد المسيح عن عديد مِنْ النقاطِ. قالَ أنَّه سيَكُونُ مَعهم في وجبتين، وأنَّه يَشتاقُ ليَحتفلُ مَعهم بوليمةِ الحب الأخيرةِ التي سيمنحهم فيها كلّ ما يمكن للبشرية أن تناله.
بعد بأنّه ذَهبَ مَعهم إلى الهيكلِ، حيث أشارَ إلى عودتِه إلى أبّيه وقالَ أنّه إرادةَ الأبَ، لكني لم أفهم هذه العبارةِ الأخيرةِ. لقد دَعا نفسه فى عبارات واضحة أنه خلاص البشريةِ، قالَ أِنَّهُ من سيَضعَ حدّاً لسلطة الخطيةِ على الجنس البشري، ووضّحَ لِماذا لم تُفتدي الملائكةَ السَاقِطةَ، مثل الإنسانِ. 
قال السيد المسيح بأنّه جاءَ ليضْع حدّاً لسيطرةَ الخطيةِ على الإنسانِ. فأن الخطيئة بَدأتْ في بستان، وفي بستان يَجِبُ أَنْ تَنتهي، لأنه في بستان سيقبض عليه أعدائه. ووبّخَ سامعيه بحقيقةِ أنهم أرادوا قَتْله بعد أقامة لعازر، وقالَ أنّه أبعدَ نفسه، كي تتم كُلّ الأشياء. لقد قسّمَ رحلته إلى ثلاثة أقسام، لَكنِّي لَم أعد أَتذكّرَ إن كَانَت أسبوعان أو ثلاثة أو أربعة، أَو خمسة، أَو ستّة أسابيعِ.
أخبرَهم أيضاً كَيفَ سيُعاملونَه ويَقْتلونَه مَع القتلةِ، ومع ذلك لَنْ يُرضوا، قال أنهم لَنْ يَكُونوا قادرون على إحْداث أيّ شيءِ ضدّه بعد موتِه. وأشار مرةً أخرى للمَقْتُولينِ الذين سيقومون ثانيةً؛ نعم، حتي أنه حدد البقعةَ التي ستحدث فيها قيامتهم. أما بالنسبة إلى الفريسيين، فأنهم سيواصلون رؤية نواياهم ضدّه تُحبط بخوفِ وحزنُ.
تَكلّمَ السيد المسيح بطريقة مماثلة عن حواء، التي جاءت الخطية من خلالها إلى الأرضِ؛ لهذا كَانَ علي المرأةِ أن تعاني وبأنّها لا تَجرّؤ تَدْخلَ إلى القدّسِ. لَكنَّه أيضاً من خلال امرأة جاء شفاء العالمِ من الخطيةِ، ولذلك فهي تحررتْ من العبوديةِ، ولو لم تتحرر مِنْ التبعيةِ. نهض السيد المسيح فى أحد أركان الخان التى بأسفل جبلِ الزيتون بجانب مصباح مُضاءَ، وأدي صلوات السّبتَ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*السيد المسيح في بيت عنيا​
فى الصباح التالي ذهب السيد المسيح مَع أتباعِه عبر وادي قدرون، وبعد ذلك شمالاً بجانب صفّ من المنازلِ توجد بينها القليل من العشبَ حيث كَانتْ الخِرافَ تَرْعى. هنا يقِعَ منزلَ يوحنا مرقص. عاد السيد المسيح بعد ذلك إلى جَثْسَيْمَانِي, قرية كبيرة مثل بيت حاجي، مُشيّدَة على جانبي وادي قدرون.
يقع منزلُ يوحنا مرقص علي مسيرة رُبع ساعةِ من البابِ الذي كانت تخرج منه الماشية إلى سوقِ المواشي على الجانبِ الشماليِ للهيكل. كان مُشيّدَ على تَلّ عالي, تغطي هذا التل لاحقاً بعديد من المنازلِ. من هذا المكان إلى جَثْسَيْمَانِي مسيرة نِصْف ساعةِ؛ ومِنْ جثسيماني عبر جبلِ الزيتونِ إلى بيت عنيا، مسيرة أقل مِنْ سّاعة.
موضِعُ جبل الزيتون يقع تقريباً علي خط مستقيم شرق الهيكلِ، وعلى الطريقِ مباشرِة، أنه على مسيرة ساعةَ واحدة مِنْ أورشليم. مِنْ نقط معيَّنِة من الهيكلِ ومِنْ القلاعِ التى في المؤخّرةِ، يُمْكِنُ للمرء أَنْ يَرى بيت عنيا. بينما لا يمكن رؤية بيت حاجي أنها تقع فى أرض منخفضة؛ والمنظر كَانَ، بالإضافةً إلى ذلك، عاليا بحيث أن الهيكلِ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُرى من خلال مضيق جبلي مِنْ على طريقِ الجبلَ الذي يعترضَه جبلِ الزيتونِ.
بينما كان السيد المسيح ذْاهبا من وادي قدرون إلى جَثْسَيْمَانِي مَع الرسل، قالَ للتلاميذ بينما كَانوا يَدْخلونَ تجويف‏ بجبلِ الزيتونِ: "هنا سَتَتْركونني! هنا سَأؤخذ سجيناً! " لقد كان مضطربا. مَضى بعدئذ إلى لعازر في بيت عنيا، من هناك إلى خان الرسل، التي ذهب بعدها مع البعض مِنْهم إلى ضواحي المدينةِ يَواسونَ ساكنيها، مثل إنسان يودع أحد. ذلك المساء كان هناك عشاء لعازر حيث أعدته النساء القديسات. أخبرهم السيد المسيح جميعاً بعد العشاء بأنّهم لديهم ليلة واحدة ليناموا بسلام.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*حديث السيد المسيح الأخير في الهيكلِ.​
باكراً فى الصباح التالي ذهب السيد المسيح مَع التلاميذ إلى أورشليم. بَعْدَ أَنْ عَبرَ وادي قدرون من أمام الهيكلِ، واصلَ طريقَه خارج المدينةِ تجاه الجنوبِ، حتى جاءَ إلى باب صغير فدَخلَه وعبر جسر من الحجارةِ يمتدَّ عبر هاوية عميقة، وَصلَ لجبلِ صهيون. كان هناك كهوفَ أيضاً أسفل الهيكلِ. هنا السيد المسيح دارَ مِنْ الجانبِ الجنوبيِ للهيكلِ ومَضى خلال ممر مُقبّبَ طويل مُضاءَ مِنْ أعلى فقط، إلى رواق النساء. هنا، أنعطف نحو الشرقِ ومَرَّ من خلالِ مدخلِ مُخصص للنساء المُدانِة بسبب عقمِهم، عَبرَ قاعةَ تقديم التقدمات، ومَضى إلى منصة المعلّمَ في قاعةِ الهيكل الخارجيةِ. هذا البابِ يظل مفتوحِ دائماً، بالرغم من أن عند تعليماتِ السيد المسيح، تُغلق دوماً كُلّ المداخل التى تؤدي إلى الهيكلِ من قبل الفريسيين. لقد قالوا " دعوا بابَ الخطيةَ يَظل  مفتوحَا دائماً للخطاة! "
في كلماتِ جديرة بالإعجابِ وهامّةِ جداً، علّمَ السيد المسيح عن الإتحادِ والانفصال. لقد استعملَ تشبيه النارِ والماءِ، اللذان يُعارضانِ كُلّ منهم الآخر، واحد منهم يُطفآ الآخر، مع ذلك لو لم يَحصَلُ الأخير عَلى الأفضل من مُشعلها، فالنيران تُصبحُ قويَّةَ أكثر وحشيةً. ثم تَكلّمَ عنْ الاضطهاد والاستشهاد. أسفل شكلِ النارِ، لمّحَ السيد المسيح إلى أولئك التلاميذ الذي سيظلوا صادقين معه؛ وأسفل شكل الماءِ، لمّحَ إلى الذين سينفصلون عنه وينشدون الهاويةَ. لقد دَعا الماء قاتل النارِ. تَكلّمَ أيضاً عن مزج الماءِ واللبن، أسمّاه مَزْج عميقَ لا يستطيع أحد أنْ يَفْصلَه. أراد السيد المسيح أسفل هذا الشكلِ أن يشير إلى‏ إتحادِه أتباعِه، وأسْهَبَ‏ فى صفات اللبن المعتدلةِ والمغذّيةِ.
مِنْ هذا عَبرَ إلى موضوعِ الزواجِ وإتحادِه، عندما سأله التلاميذ عن إعادة لمّ شملِ الأصدقاءِ والأزواج بعد الموتِ. قالَ السيد المسيح أنه كان هناك إتحاد ثنائي‏ في الزواجِ: إتحاد الجسد والدمِّ، الذي يُباعد بينهم الموتَ، ومن هم مرتبطين بقوة لن يَجدوا أنفسهم معاً بعد الموتِ؛ وإتحاد النفس، الذي يَعِيشُ إلي ما بعد الموتِ. وأضاف أنهم لا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونُ قلقين بشأن إن كانوا سَيَكُونوا بمفردهم أَو معاً في العالمِ الآخرِ. إن كَانوا قَدْ اتّحدوا في إتحادِ النفس في هذه الحياةِ، فأنهم سيُشكّلونَ جسدَ واحد في الحياة التالية. تَكلّمَ أيضاً عن العريسَ وسَمّى الكنيسةَ خْطُيبته. تَكلّمَ عن استشهاد الجسدِ، قالَ بأنّه لا يجب أن يكون مُهاب، لكون استشهاد النفس هو الأكثرَ خوفاً.
لأن التلاميذ والرسل لَمْ يَفْهُموا كُلّ ما قالَع، فقد أمرهم السيد المسيح بتَدوين ما أخفقوا في فَهْمه. حينئذ رَأيتُ يوحنا ويعقوب الصغير وشخص آخر يدونون علامات ى من وَقتٍ لآخَرَ على لوح كتابة صغير كانوا يحَملونه أمامهم ويستندُ على مسند. كَتبوا على لفّائف صغيرةِ مِنْ رقِّ الكتابة بسائل مُلَوَّن كانوا يحَملونه مَعهم. جذبوا اللفّائف من جيوبِ بصدرِهم، وكَتبتْ فقط في بِداية التعليمِ.
تَكلّمَ السيد المسيح بطريقة مماثلة عن إتحادِه مَعهم، الذي سَيُتمَّ في العشاء الأخيرِ والذي لا يُمْكِنُ لشيءِ أن يُلاشيه. التزام  كَبْح النفْس‏ الكامل، كشف عنه السيد المسيح للتلاميذ عن طريق الاستجوابَ. سَألَ، على سبيل المثال: "هَلْ بإمْكِانُكم أَنْ تَفعلوا كذا وكذا في نفس الوقت؟ "وتَكلّمَ عن التقدمة التي ينبغي أَنْ تُقدم، التى تؤدّى إلى  كَبْح النفْس‏ الكامل كخاتمة. قدّمَ كأمثلة إبراهيم والآباء الآخرون الذين، قبل تَقديم تقدمته، نَقّوا أنفسهم دائماً وسلكوا فى كَبْح النفْس‏ لمدة طويلة. عندما تَكلّمَ عن المعموديةِ والطقوس الدينية الأخرى، قالَ بأنَّه سيُرسلُ إليهم الروح القدس الذي، بمعموديتِه، سيَجعْلُهم جميعاً أبناء الفداء.
أنهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يُعمّدوا بَعْدَ موتَه في بركةِ بيت صيدا كُلّ من يأتوا ويُريدوُن العماد. إن قّدم عدد عظيم أنفسهم، فيَجِبُ أَنْ يَضعوا أيديهم على أكتافِهم، إثنان إثنان، ويُعمّدُوهم هناك أسفل جدولِ المضخّةِ، أَو النافورة. كما كان يفعل الملاك من قبل، فالآن الروحُ القدس سيَحل على المُعَمَّدينِ ما أن يُراقَ دمِّه العتيد أنْ يتم، وحتى قبل أن يتَلقّوا هم أنفسهم الروحَ القدس.
سأل بطرس إن كَان عليهم دائماً أَنْ يَتصرّفوا وفق هذا الأسلوب دون يُبَرهِنوا لأولئك الناسَ ويعلمونهم. أجابَ السيد المسيح بأنَّ الناس سيَكُونوا مُتعبين خارجا منتظرين أيامِ العيدِ ويَتُوقونَ في غضون ذلك في جدبِ؛ لذا هم، التلاميذ، يَجِبُ أَنْ لا يُتوانوا عن التصرف كما أخبرَهم الآن. عندما يَتلقّوا الروحَ القدس، سيعْرفونَ حينئذ ما يَجِبُ عليهم فعله.
وجه السيد المسيح بَعْض الكلماتِ لبطرس تختص بموضوعِ معاقبة الذات والغفرانِ، وبعد ذلك تَكلّمَ معهم جميعاً عن نهاية العالمِ والعلاماتِ التي ستسْبقه. الإنسان المُضيء من قبل الرب سَيكونُ له رُؤى عن ذلك الموضوعِ. بهذه الكلماتِ، أشارَ السيد المسيح إلى رؤى يوحنا، والرب بنفسه استعملَ عِدّة إيضاحات مماثلة. تَكلّمَ على سبيل المثال، عن الذين سيوسمون بعلامة على جباههم، وقال بأنَّ ينبوع الماءِ الحيِّ الذي سيتَدفّق مِنْ جبلِ الجلجثةِ سيبدو في نهايةِ العالمِ مُسمم تقريباً بالكليَّة، ولو أنَّ كُلّ المياه الجيدة ستتَجَمّع أخيراً في وادي إلى وادي يَهُوشَافَاطَ. لقد بَدا لي بأنّه قالَ أيضاً بأنّ كُلّ ماء سيُصبحَ مرةً أخرى ماءَ تعميد.
لم يكن أحد من الفريسيين حاضراً في أيّ جزء من هذا التعليمِ. عاد السيد المسيح فى ذلك المساء إلى لعازر في بيت عنيا. طوال اليوم التالي علّم السيد المسيح بدون إزعاج في الهيكلِ. تَكلّمَ عن الحقِّ وضرورةِ أن يتصرف التلاميذ وفق ما تعلموه. قالَ بأنه بنفسه الآن أَوْشَكَ أَنْ يَتمَّه. ليس بكافي أن نؤمن، يَجِبُ على الإنسان أَنْ يُزاولَ إيمانَه. لا أحد، ولا حتى الفريسيين أنفسهم، أستطاع أَنْ يَنتقدَه بأقلّ خطأِ في تعليمه، والآن بعَودته إلى أبّيه، سيَتمُّم الحقَّ الذى علّمَ به. لكن قبل هو يَستسلم لهم، سيَتْركُ لهم كُلّ ما يمتلكَه. لم يكن لديه مال ولا أملاك، لَكنَّه يَرِثُهم  قدرته وقوَّته.
أنه سيُؤسّسُ مَعهم إتحاد الذي يَجِبُ أَنْ يظل أكثرَ حمية مِنْ الاتحاد الذي يوحّدَهم الآن إليه، والذي يَجِبُ أَنْ يَدُوم حتى نّهاية الأيامِ. والذي يربطهم ببعضهم البعض كأعضاء الجسدِ الواحد. أشارَ السيد المسيح إلى عديد من الأمور التي سيظل يعملها مَعهم حتى أن بطرس، متصوراً بأنَّه سيَمْكثُ لمدة أطول على الأرضِ، قال له إنّ كَان عليه أَنْ يتَمَّم كُلّ تلك الأشياءِ، فأنه يَجِبُ أَنْ يبقي معهم حتى نّهاية العالمِ. حينئذ تكلم السيد عن جوهرِ وتأثيراتِ العشاء الأخيرِ، بدون أن يُشير إليه بالاسم. قالَ أيضاً بأنّه عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ يَحتفلَ بفصحه الأخير. سَألَ بطرس أين نَوى ذلك. أجابَ السيد المسيح بأنَّه سيخبره في الوقت الملائم، وبأنه سيَذْهبُ إلى أبّيه بعد هذا الفصح الأخير. 
سَألَ بطرس مرة أخري إن كان سيَأْخذُ أمِّه معه، التي يحبونها ويوقرونها جميعاً. أجاب السيد المسيح بأنّها يَجِبُ أَنْ تَمْكثَ مَعهم بَعْض الأعوامِ. لقد ذَكرَ الرقمَ، وكان فيه عدد خمسة. أعتقد أنه حدّدَ خمس عشْرة سنةَ، وبعد ذلك قالَ عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ بخصوصها.
في تعليمِه الأخيرِ عن قوَّةِ وتأثيراتِ عشائه الأخيرِ، ألّمح السيد المسيح إلى نوح، الذي سّكَر ذات يومٍ بالخمر؛ ألّمح إلى بني إسرائيل، الذين سئموا طعمَ المنِّ المُرسل لهم مِنْ السماءِ؛ وللمرارةِ التى تذوقوها فيه. أما بالنسبة لنفسه، فأنه سيَعدُّ خبزَ الحياةِ قبل عودتِه لوطنه، لَكنَّه لم يُعد بعد، لَمْ يُخْبَزُ بعد، لم يُطهي بعد. لقد علّمهم الحق لمدة طويلة، طويلا جداً تواصل مَعهم؛ ورغم ذلك ما زالوا يشَكّون دائماً! لقد شَعرَ بأنّ وجوده الجسدي أنه لَمْ يَعُدْ يَستطيعُ أَنْ يَكُونَ نافعا لهم، لذا فها هو يَعطيهم كُلّ ما لديه، أنه سيَحتفظُ فقط بما هو ضروريَ لتَغْطية جسدِه العاريِ.
كلماتِ السيد المسيح هذه، لَمْ يَفْهمها التلاميذ. لقد كَان لديهم انطباع بأنَّه سيَمُوت، أَو ربما يَتلاشي عنْ أعينهم. متأخّر كاليومِ السَابِقِ، عندما كَانَ يَتكلّمُ عن اضطهاد اليهود له، قالَ بطرس بأنَّه يترك ثانيةً هذه الأجزاءِ وهم يُرافقُونه، لقد خَرجَ ذات يومٍ قبل أقامة لعازر، فأنه يستطيع أَنْ يَذْهبَ الآن ثانيةً. عندما ترك السيد المسيح الهيكلَ قُبَيلَ المساء، تَكلّمَ عن أنه يتركه الآن قائلا بأنَّه لن يَدْخلُه مطلقاً مرة أخرى بالجسدِ. هذا المشهدِ كَانَ مُؤَثِّر للغاية حتي أن كُلّ التلاميذ والرسل القوا أنفسهم على الأرضيِ وهم يبكون وينوحون بصوت عالي. بَكى السيد المسيح أيضاً. لم يذرف يهوذا ولا دمعةَ واحدة، مع بأنه كَانَ مُتَلَهِّفَ وعصبيَ، كما كَانَ دائما أثناء الأيام الماضية. لما يقولَ السيد المسيح أمس أي كلمةِ في تلميحِ إليه.
في قاعة الهيكلِ، كان هناك بَعْض الوثنيين يَنتظرونَ، كثيرين مِنْ الذين أرادَوا بذل أنفسهم عن السيد المسيح. لقد رَأوا دموعَ التلاميذ. عند عِلْم رغبتِهم، أخبرهم السيد المسيح أنه لم يعد هناك وقتَ الآن، لكنهم يَجِبُ أَنْ يَلْجئوا إلى تلاميذه ورسله لاحقا، الذين أعطاهم قدرةً تشبه قدرته. ثمّ سلك الطريقَ الذي دَخلَ منه عند أحدِ السعف، وكثيراً ما كان يلتفت بكلماتِ حزينةِ ليحْدق على الهيكلِ، غادرَ المدينةَ، ذَهبَ إلى الخان العامّةِ التى بأسفل جبلِ الزيتون، وبَعْدَ المساء عاد إلى بيت عنيا. هنا علّم السيد المسيح عند لعازر، واصلُ تعاليمه خلال العشاء، وخلال العشاء كانت النساء واقفات بعيداً. أعطىَ السيد المسيح تعليمات بإعداد وجبة طعام في حانة سمعان العامةِ في اليوم التالي. كَانتْ أورشليم هادئَة جدا طوال هذا اليومِ. لَمْ يَذْهُب الفريسيين إلى الهيكلِ، بل اجتمّعَوا في المجلسِ.
لقد كَانوا قَلِقين بسبب عدم ظهور يهوذا. عديد مِنْ أخيار شعب المدينةِ كَانوا في كآبةِ عظيمةِ بسبب نبواتِ السيد المسيح التي سَمعوها مِنْ التلاميذ. رَأيتُ نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامي وأبناء سمعان وأناس آخرين يَبْدونَ مضطربينَ وقَلِقينَ جداً، مع إِنَّهُمْ لمَ ينسحبوا حتي الآن عنْ بقيّة اليهود. أنهم ما زالوا مندْمجينَ مَعهم في شؤونِ الحياة العاديةِ. رَأيتُ فيرونيكا أيضاً، بقرب مسكنَها حزينة وتعتصر يديها. استعلمَ زوجُها عن سببَ اضطرابها. يقد منزلها في أورشليم بين الهيكل وجبل الجلجثة. عاش ستّة وسبعون مِنْ الرسل في القاعاتِ التى تحيطُ بالمذبح.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*المجدلية تغسل قدمي السيد المسيح للمرة الأخيرة.​
فى الصباح التالي علّم السيد المسيح عدد كبير مِنْ التلاميذ، أكثر مِنْ ستّون، في الساحةِ التى مقابل بيتِ لعازر. بعد الظهر، حول السّاعة الثّالثة، وُضِعتْ مناضد في الساحةِ، وكان السيد المسيح والتلاميذ يخَدمون أثناء طعامهم. رَأيتُ السيد المسيح يذهب مِنْ المنضدةِ لمنضدة يحمل شيءِ إلى هذا، شيء إلى ذلك، ويعلّم دائماً. لم يكن يهوذا حاضرَاً. كَانَ بالخارج لشراء احتياجات الضيافةِ لسمعان.
ذَهبتْ المجدلية أيضاً لأورشليم، لشِراء طيب ثمينِ. العذراء المباركة، التي كان السيد المسيح قد أعلن لها ذلك الصباحِ عن قرب موتَه، كَانتْ حزينة بما يفوق الوصف. ابنة أختها مريم التى لكلوبا كَانَت حولها دائماً تواسيها.  ذَهبا سويا وهما بغاية الحزن خان الرسل. أثناء ذلك، تَحدّثَ السيد المسيح مَع الرسل عن موتِه القريب وعن الأحداثِ التي ستتبعه. قالَ إن أحد الذين كانَ على علاقة حميمة مَعه، أحد الذين يدينون له  بعظيم الامتنان، عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ يَبِيعَه للفريسيين. أنه لن يَضعَ سعراً له، بل لن يَسْألُ سوي "ماذا سَتَعطونني مُقابله؟ "إن كان الفريسيين سيَشترونَ عبداً، لكان بسعر ثابت، لَكنَّه سَيبيعه بأي ما أرادوا إعْطائه. سيبيعه الخائن بأقل مِنْ كلفةِ عبد! بَكى الترسل بكاءً مرَّاً وحزنوا للغاية حتي كان لا بُدَّ أنْ يَتوقّفوا عن الأكل، لكن السيد المسيح أجبرَهم بلطف.
لاحظتُ في أغلب الأحيان بأنّ الرسل كَانوا أكثر حناناً على السيد المسيح من التلاميذ. أعتقد لأنهم لمَ يكَونوا كثيراً مَعه، فكَانوا بذلك أكثر تواضعا. 
تَكلّمَ السيد المسيح هذا الصباحِ عن عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ مَع تلاميذه. ولأنهم لَمْ يَفْهُموا كُلّ شيءَ، أَمرَهم بتَدوين ما لا يَستطيعونَ فْهمة، قائلاً بأنَّه عندما سيُرسلُ روحَه إليهم، حينئذ سيَتذكّرونَ تلك النقاطِ ويستطيعون فهم معناها. لقد رَأيتُ يوحنا وبعض الآخرين الذين يَدونون مُلاحظاتَ.
أسْهَبَ السيد المسيح طويلا على هروبهم عندما سَيُسلّمُ نفسه للفريسيين. فلم يَستطيعوا أَنْ يُفكّروا بأنَّ شيء كهذا ممكن أن يحدث منهم، رغم إِنَّهُمْ هَربوا حقاً. لقد تَوقّعَ عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ التي ستَتْبعَ ذلك الحدثِ، وأخبرَهم كيف يجِبُ أَنْ يَتصرّفوا. فى النهاية تَكلّمَ عن أمِّه المقدّسةِ. قالَ بأنّها ستقاسى مَعه كُلّ الآلام القاسية التى ستتسبب فى موتِه، بأنَّها ستموت مَعه موتَه المرَّ، رغم أنها ستعِيشَ خمس عشْرة سنةَ بعد موته.
أشارَ السيد المسيح إلى الرسل إلى أين يَجِبُ أَنْ يَذْهبوا: البعض إلى الرَّامَةِ، البعض إلى شيكار، وآخرون إلى قِيدَارُ. الثلاث الذين رافقَوه فى رحلتِه الأخيرةِ لم يعودا لأوطانهم. لكون أفكارِهم ومشاعرِهم قد قَاستَا تغيير عظيمَ، فلم يَكُنَ جيداً لهم أن يعَودوا إلى بلادِهم، وإلا فقَدْ يتسبّبونَ فى فضيحةَ، أَو بسبب معارضةِ الأصدقاءِ، فقد يخاطرَون بالتَرَاجُع إلى طرق تصرفاتهم السابقةِ. أَلِيُودَ وإرمنسير ذَهبا، أعتقد، إلى شيكار، لكن سيلا بَقى حيث كان. وهكذا أستمر السيد المسيح تعلّيم أتباعِه بحبِّ فائقِ، يَنْصحُهم على كُلّ شيءِ. رَأيتُ تَفرق العديد مِنْهمِ قُبَيلَ المساء.
رجعت المجدلية أثناء هذا التعليمِ مِنْ أورشليم بالأطياب التى اشترتها. لقد ذَهبتْ إلى فيرونيكا وأرتها الأطياب التى أشترتها، لقد كَانتْ مِنْ ثلاث أنواعِ، من أثمن ما يُمْكِنُ شراءه. أنفقَت المجدلية فى شرائهم كُلّ المال المتبقي معها. أحد الأطياب كَانَ زيتِ النَارِدِينٍ. القد اشترتْ القواريرَ بمحتوياتها. القوارير كَانتْ ضاربة إلى البياض، تُشبه ملمس اللؤلؤةِ. كَانوا علي الشكلِ الجرارِ الصَغيرةِ ذات قاعدة مُزَيّنة بمقابضِ، وكَانَ لهم فوهة لولبيةُ. حَملَت المجدلية القوارير تحت عباءتِها في جيب مُعلق على صدرِها بحبل يمَرّ علي أحد كتفِيها وظهرِها.
عادت أمّ يوحنا مرقص إلى بيت عنيا وقابلت يهوذا الذي تَكلّمَ مع المجدلية مُخفياً امتعاضه. سَمعتْ المجدلية مِنْ فيرونيكا بأنّ الفريسيين صمّموا على إلْقاء القبض على السيد المسيح وقْتلُه، لكن ليس الآن، بسبب حشودِ الغرباءِ وخاصةً الوثنيين العديدينِ الذي تَبعوه. أعلمتْ المجدلية المرأة الأخرى بهذه الأخبارِ.
النِساء كُنّ عند سمعان يُساعدنَ فى الإِعْداد للضيافةَ، التى اشتري لها يهوذا كُلّ شيء ضروري. لقد أفرغَ المحفظةَ بالكامل اليوم، مُعتقداً بأنَّه سيَستعيدُ كُلّ شئ مرة آخري في المساء. أشترى خضاراً وخروفان وفاكهة وسمك وعسل... الخ مِنْ رجل يملك بستان في بيت عنيا. كَانتْ صالة الطعام التى استعملتْ عند سمعان اليوم تختلف عن الصالة التي تَعشّى فيها السيد المسيح وأصدقائه ذات مرّة من قبل فى اليوم الذي دخل فيه الهيكل منتصرا. تَعشّوا اليوم في صالة مفتوحِة خلف البيتِ تطل على الفناءِ ذات سقف به فتحة مغُطّاة بقبة صغيرة. تم تزُيّنَها لهذه المناسبةِ.
أنهم لَمْ يَجتازوا الشارعَ إلى سمعان، بل مضوا بثياب الاحتفال عائدين من الحديقةِ إلى القاعةِ. كان هناك عددَ من الناسِ في بيت عنيا، وجائت حشود من الغرباءِ برغبة رُؤية لعازر وتسببوا فى بعض الضوضاء. وكَانَ سببَ مفاجأةِ واستياء للناسِ أن سمعان، الذي ترك بيتَه مفتوحَا، أشترى كميات كثيرة من المؤن وأغَلقَ مؤسستَه. أصبحوا في مدَّة قصيرة غاضبين وفضوليين، وتسلقوا الجدرانَ أثناء تناول الطعام. أنا لا أَتذكّرُ بَعْدَ أَنْ رَأيتُ أيّ غسل للأقدامِ، بل بَعْض التطهير القليل قبل دُخُول القاعةِ.
وُضعت عِدّة أقداح كبيرة على المائدةِ، وبجانب كُلّ واحدة، قدحين صغيران. كان هناك ثلاثة مِنْ أنواعِ من الشراب؛ واحد أحمر آخر مخضر، والثالث أصفر. أعتقد أنهم كَانَوا أنواع من عصير الكمثرى. قًدم الحمل أولاً. وُضع علي صحنِ بيضاويِ، الرأس يَستندُ على الأرجل الأماميةِ. وُضع الصحن مع الرأسِ قُرْب‏ السيد المسيح. أَخذَ السيد المسيح سكين أبيض، مثل العظمِ أَو الحجارةِ، أدخلَه فى ظهر الحملِ، وقطع، أولاً إلى أحد جانبِي الرقبةِ وبعد ذلك إلى الجانب الآخر. بعد ذلك سَحبَ السكينَ لأسفل، قَاطعَا مِنْ الرأسِ على طول كل الظهرِ. خطوط هذا القطعِ ذكّرَني فى الحال بالصليبِ. ثمّ وَضعَ الشرائحَ التى فَصلتْ أمام يوحنا وبطرس وأمامه، ووجّهَ سمعان، المضيّف، لقَطْع الحملِ أسفل الجنابِ، ويَضِعُ القِطَعَ يمينا ويسارا أمام الرسل ولعازر. كانت النساء القديسات جالساتْ حول مائدتِهم,  المجدلية، التي كَانتْ تبكي طول الوقت، جَلسَت مُقابل العذراءِ المباركة. كان هناك سبعة أو تسعة حاضرات. كَانَ أمامهم حمل صغير. كَان أصغرَ مِنْ الحمل الذي على المائدةِ الأخرى، الرأس فى اتجاه أمّ الربِ. هي التي كَانتْ تقَطعه. بعد الحمل كان هناك ثلاث سمكِات كبيرِ وعِدّة أسماك صغيرة. وضعت الأسماك الكبيرة في صحنِ كما لو أنَّها تسِبحَ في الصلصة البيضاء. ثمّ الفطائر، لفّائف صَغيرة علي شكلِ حملانِ وطيور بأجنحةِ ممدودة، أقراص العسل، أعشاب خضراء مثل الخسِّ، وصلصة مغمور بها بعض الخسِّ. أعتقد أنه كَانَ زيتاً. تلي هذا بعض الفاكهةِ التي بَدتْ مثل الكمثري. في وسط الصحنِ كَانَ شيئاً مثل القرع مع فاكهةِ أخرى مثل العنبِ. الصُحون المستعملة  كَانتْ بيضاء وصفراء من الداخل جزئياً أصفرِ؛ وكانت صحون عميقة أَو ضحلة طبقاً لمحتوياتها.
علّمَ السيد المسيح طوال مدة تناول الطعام. عندما اقتربُ مِنْ نهو حديثِه؛ كان التلاميذ بغاية الانتباه. سمعان، الذي لم تعد خدماته مطلوبة، جَلسَ ساكناً يَستمعُ لكُلّ كلمة، عندما نهضت المجدلية بهدوء مِنْ مقعدِها بين النساء القديسات. كَانَت ترتدي عباءة بيضاء مع بعض اللون الأزرق، وشَعرها المُتَدفِّق مغُطّى بطرحة. وَاضْعة الأطياب في طيّة عباءتِها، مَرّتْ عبر الممشى المزُرِوع بالشُجيرات، وقفت خلف السيد المسيح وأحنت نفسها لأسفل عند قدميه وهي تبكي بمرارة. أحنتْ وجهِها على القدمِ الذي كَانَ يَستندُ إلى الأريكةِ، بينما رفع السيد المسيح بنفسه القدم الأخرى التي كَانتْ مرتفعة قليلاً عن الأرض. حَلَّت المجدلية الصندل ودَهنَت قدمَي السيد المسيح.
ثمّ جذبت شَعرَها المُتَدفِّقَ مِنْ تحت طرحتها بكلتا يديها، ومَسحتْ أقدامَ الرب المَدْهُونةَ، وأرجعت الصندلَ. سبّبَ عملُ المجدلية بَعْض المُقاطعة لحديثِ السيد المسيح. لقد لاحظَ اقترابها، لكن الآخرين فوجئوا. قال السيد المسيح: " لا تُصدموا من عمل هذه المرأةِ! " وبعد ذلك خاطبَها ببَعْض الكلماتِ. نهضت ووقفت خلفه وسكبت على رأسهِ الناردين الغاليِ بكميات وفيرة جداً حتي أنه نَزلَ على ملابسِه.
ثمّ نَشرتْ بيَدِّها بعض الأطياب مِنْ أعلي الرأس حتي أسفلها. أمتلئت القاعة بالرائحةِ اللذيذةِ. تهَامسَ التلاميذ معاً عبّروا عن استيائهم حتى بطرس أغتاظ من المُقاطعة. انسحبت المجدلية وهي تبكي. عندما كَانتْ عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ تَعْبرَ أمام يهوذا، مد يَدَّه ليوقفها بينما خاطبها بسخط ببَعْض الكلماتِ ليوبخها على تبذيرِها قائلاً بأنّ المالَ الذي أشترت به الأطياب كان يُمكنُ أنْ يُعطي للفقراءِ. لم تجبه المجدلية ولا بكلمة.
للقد كَانتْ تَبْكي بكاءً مرَّاً. حينئذ تَكلّمَ السيد المسيح، يَدعوهم بأن يتركوها تعبر، وقائلاً بأنّها دَهنتْه لأجل موتِه، لأنها لن تَكُونَ قادرة فيما بعد على عمَلُ ذلك، وبأنَّه حيثما يُكرز بهذا الإنجيلِ، سيُذكر عملها وكذلك تذمّرهم. جلست المجدلية، قلبها ملئ بالحُزنِ. توقف تناول الطعام بسبب استياء التلاميذ وتوبيخ السيد المسيح. عندما انتهى تناول الطعام، عاد الجميع إلى بيت لعازر. يهوذا، مُمتلئ بالغضبِ والجشعِ، أعتقد داخل نفسه بأنّه لَمْ يَعُدْ يَستطيعُ تَحَمُّل مثل هذه الأمور. لكنه أخفي مشاعرَه، وَضعَ جانبا رداء الاحتفال، وأدعى أنّه ينبغي أنْ يَعُودَ إلى الحانة ليري إن كان الباقي مِنْ الطعام قد أُعطىَ للفقراءِ. لكنه بدلاً مِنْ ذلك، رَكضَ بكل سرعةَ نحو أورشليم.
لقد رَأيتُ الشيطانَ مَعه دائماً، أحمر، ذو جَسَد‏، وشديد النحول‏. كَانَ أمامه وخلفه، كما لو أنَّه يُضئ الطريقِ لَهُ. لقد كان يهوذا يري خلال الظلمُة. لم يتَعثّرَ لَيسَ، بل ركض بأمانِ كامل. رَأيتُه في أورشليم يركض نحو البيتِ الذي كان فيه السيد المسيح فيما بعد عُرّضَة للاحتقار والسخريةِ. كان الفريسيين ورؤساء ما زالوا معاً، لكن يهوذا لَمْ يَدْخلْ اجتماعهم. خرج إثنان منهم وتَكلّمَا مَعه في الفناءِ. عندما أخبرَهم بأنَّه مستعدَّ لتَسليم السيد المسيح وسَألَ كم سيعطونه مُقابله، أظهروا بهجةً عظيمةً وعادوا ليخبروا باقيّ المجلسِ.
بعد فترة قصيرة، خرج واحد منهم وقدّمَ عرضاً بثلاثون قطَعِة من الفضةِ. أرادَ يهوذا أن يأخذهم فى الحال، لَكنَّهم لم يَعطونهم إليه. لقد قالوا بأنَّه كَانَ هناك من قبل، وبعد ذلك تَغيّبَ لمدّة طويلة وبأنّه يَجِبُ أَنْ يَقُومَ بواجبه، وبعد ذلك يَدْفعونَ له. رَأيتُه يَعْرض يديه كعربون للعقدِ، ومزق كل واحد من الجانبينِ شيئاً مِنْ لباسِهم. أرادَ الفريسيين أن يمكث يهوذا معهم لفترة قصيرة ويُخبرُهم متي وكَيف سيتمم الصفقة. لَكنَّه أصرَّ على الذِهاب حتي لا يُثير الشكوك ضده. قالَ بأنّه عليه أَنْ يَكتشفَ بعض أشياء، حتي يستطيع أَنْ يَتصرّفَ فى اليوم التالي بدون أن يجَذْب انتباه أحد. لقد رَأيتُ الشيطانَ الذي كان طوال الوقت بين يهوذا والفريسيين. بتَرْك أورشليم، ركض يهوذا عائداً إلى بيت عنيا، حيث غيّرَ ملابسَه وانضمَّ إلى باقي التلاميذ. مكث السيد المسيح عند لعازر بينما انسحبَ أتباعَه إلى حانتِهم.
فى تلك الليلة جاءَ نيقوديموس مِنْ أورشليم، وعند عودتِه رافقَه لعازر لجزء من الطريقِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*عشاء الفصح الأخير.​
قبل القيلولة دعا السيد المسيح  بطرس ويوحنا، تَكلّمَ معهم عن ما يَجِبُ أَنْ يَفعلونه، عن الاستعدادات التى يَجِبُ أَنْ يَعدونها في أورشليم لأكل حملِ الفصحِ. سَألَ التلاميذ السيد المسيح أين سيَأْكلُ الفصح. اليوم، قَبلَ الفَجرِ، طَلبَ الرب بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، تَكلّمَ معهم عن أمور تتعلّقُ بكُلّ ما يجب أنْ يَعدّوه في أورشليم وأخبرَهم أنهم عندما سيَصْعدونَ جبلَ صهيون، فأنهم سيلاقون رجلَ يَحْملُ جرة ماءِ.
لقد كانوا يعلمون جيداً هذا الرجلِ، لأنه فى الفصح الأخير، في بيت عنيا، كَانَ هو الذي أعدَّ الطعام للسيد المسيح، ولهذا يَقُولُ القديس متى: رجل مُعين. كَان عليهم أَنْ يَتْبعوه إلي بيتَ، ويقولون له: "السيد يقول، إن وقتي قُرْب، مَعك سأَصْنعُ الفصح مَع تلاميذي " كَان عليهم حينئذ أن يروا غرفةَ العشاءَ، ويَصْنعونَ كُلّ الاستعدادات الضرورية. رَأيتُ تلميذان يَصْعدانِ نحو أورشليم، على طول الوادي، إلى جنوب الهيكلِ، وفي اتّجاهِ الجانبِ الشماليِ لجبل صهيون.
على الجانبِ الجنوبيِ للجبلِ الذي كان الهيكلِ عليه، كان هناك بَعْض البيوتِ؛ فساروا عكس هذه البيوتِ، تابعين مجرى سيلِ. عندما وَصلوا قمّةَ جبلِ صهيون، التي أعلى مِنْ جبلِ الهيكلِ، التفتوا نحو الجنوبِ، وبمجرد أن صعدوا قليلا حتي التقوا بالرجلَ الذي قَدْ حُدّدَ إليهم؛ تَبعوه وتَكلّموا معه بما أمر به السيد المسيح. لقد كَانَ مُسرَّور كثيراً بكلماتِهم، وأجاب بأنّ العشاء قَدْ طُلِبَ أن يُعدََّ في بيتِه (على الأرجح مِن قِبل نيقوديموس)، لكنه لم يكَنَ مدركَ لمن، وأبتهج لكونه عِلْم بأنّه مُعد للسيد المسيح.
اسم هذا الرجلِ هالي، وهو نسيبَ زَكَريا الذي من حبرون، الذي أعلن السيد المسيح من بيته في العام الماضي عن موتَ يوحنا المعمدان. عِنْدَهُ إبنُ واحد فقط، كَانَ لاويّ وصديق القديس لوقا قبل أن يُدعى مِن قِبل الرب، وخمس بناتِ لم يتزوجن جميعاً. كان يصعد كُلّ سَنَة مع خدامِه فى عيد الفصح ويستأجرَ غرفة ويُعدَّ الفصح للأشخاصِ الذين ليس عِنْدَهُمْ صديقُ في البلدةِ ليقيموا مَعه.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*استأجرَ هذه السَنَةِ غرفة عشاءِ تخص نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامي. بيّن للتلميذان موقعِها وترتيبِها الداخليِ. لقد كَانَت على الجانبِ الجنوبيِ لجبلِ صهيون وقريبة مِنْ قلعة داوود ومِنْ السوقِ، كَانَت على المنحدر الشرقيِ تطل على ساحةِ مفتوحةِ مُحاطة بأفنية ذات جدرانِ هائلةِ وبين صفوفِ من الأشجارِ.
على يمين ويسار المدخلِ، كانت توجد بنايات أخرى مُلاصقة للجدارِ وبالقرب منه البيت الذي قَضتْ فيه العذراءَ المباركةَ والنِساءَ القدّيساتَ أغلب وقتِهم بعد موتِ السيد المسيح. غرفة العشاءَ، التي كَانتْ أكبرَ أصلاً، كَانتْ سابقاً مَشْغُولةَ مِن قِبل قادةِ داوود الشجعان، الذين تَعلّموا استعمال الأسلحةِ هناك. كانت في الماضي مُلحقة لمبني الهيكلِ، وتابوت العهدِ قَدْ استقرّتْ فيها لمدة طويلة مِنْ الوقتِ، وآثار وجودِه فيها ما زالَت توْجَدَ في غرفةِ تحت الأرض.
رَأيتُ النبي ملاخي مختفي تحت نفس هذا السقفِ حيث كَتبَ هناك نبوءاتَ تَتعلّقُ بالقربان المقدَّس‏ المباركِ وذبيحة العهد الجديدِ. كّرم الملك هذا البيتِ وعَملَ ضمن جدرانِه بَعْض العملِ المجازيِ والرمزيِ لكني نَسيته. عندما تهدم جزء عظيم من أورشليم من قِبل البابليين، نجا هذا البيتِ. لقد رَأيتُ عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ الأخرى التى تَتعلّقُ بنفس هذا البيتِ، لَكنِّي أَتذكّرُ فقط ما أخبرتُ به الآن.
هذه البنايةِ كَانتْ في حالةٍ مُخَرَّبة جداً عندما آلت ملكيته إلى نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامي، اللذان رتّبا البنايةَ الرئيسيةَ بطريقةٍ مناسبة جداً، وجعلاها كغرفة عشاءِ للغرباءِ الذين يأتون إلى أورشليم بغرضِ الاحتفال بعيد الفصح. هكذا استخدمه الرب فى السَنَةَ السابقةَ.
علاوة على ذلك، البيت والبنايات المُحيطة البناياتِ اُستخدمت كمخازنِ للآثار والأحجارِ الأخرى، وكورش للعُمّالِ؛ لأن يوسف الرامي كان يمتلكَ محاجر‏ ثمينةَ في بلادِه، وكان يجلب منها كُتَل كبيرة مِنْ الحجارةِ ليّشكلها عُمّاله تحت أشرافه إلى قبورِ وحُلي معمارية وأعمدة. كَانَ نيقوديموس شريك في هذا العملِ واعتاد أن يقضي ساعاتِ عديدة فى النَحْت بنفسه.
لقد عمل في الغرفةِ، أَو في شُقَّة تحت الأرض كَانتْ تحتها، باستثناء فترات الأعياد؛ وهذه الحرفةِ جعلته مرتبط بيوسف الرامي وصاروا أصدقاءَ، وينضمَّان إلى أغلب الأحيان معاً في صفقاتِ مُخْتَلِفةِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*هذا الصباحِ، بينما كان بطرس ويوحنا يتحدّثانِ مَع الرجلِ الذي استأجرَ غرفةَ العشاءَ، رَأيتُ نيقوديموس في البناياتِ على يسار الباحةِ، حيث عدد كبير من الأحجارِ تمَلئ الممراتَ المؤدّية إلى غرفةِ العشاءَ. فى أسبوع قبل ذلك، رَأيتُ عِدّة أشخاص يعملون في وَضْع الأحجارِ على جانب واحد وينظفون الساحةِ ويَعدّونَ غرفةَ العشاءَ للاحتفالِ بالفصح؛ ظْهرُ لي أنه كان هناك بينهم بَعْض رسل الرب، ربما أرام وسيمي، أبناء عم يوسف الرامي.
غرفة العشاءَ، مدعوة بشكل جيّد، كَانَ تقريباً في وسط الساحةِ؛ طولها أعظمَ مِنْ عرضِها؛ مُحاطَة بصفّ من الأعمدةِ المنخفضةِ، وإن فَرّغت‏ الفراغاتِ التى بين الأعمدةِ لكَانَت سَتشكّلُ وحدها غرفةِ داخليةِ كبيرةِ، لأن كل الصرحِ كَانَ، إذا جاز التعبير، شفّاف؛ كَانَ عاديَا، ماعدا في مناسبات خاصة، لأن الممراتِ كانت تُغلَقُ. كانت الغرفة مُضاءة بفتحاتِ في قمةِ الجدرانِ.
في المقدمةِ، كان هناك أولاً  دهليز، يمكن دخوله من خلال ثلاثة أبوابِ، الغرفة الداخلية الواسعة، حيث تتدلي عِدّة مصابيح مِنْ المنصّةِ؛ الجدران كانت مُزُيّنة للعيد للنصف بحصيرةِ جميلةِ أَو نسيج ذو رسوم‏ وكان هناك فتحةِ في السقفِ ومُغَطّاة بشاشِ أزرقِ شفّافِ. الجزء الخلفي من هذه الغرفةِ مُنفصل عنْ الباقي مِن قِبل ستارة من الشاشِ الشفّافِ الأزرقِ أيضاً. هذا الانقسام لغرفةِ العشاءَ لثلاثة أجزاءِ جعلها تشبه الهيكلِ، هكذا تتشكّلُ: الساحةَ الخارجيةَ فالقدّس فقدس الأقدَّاس.
في آخر هذه الأقسامِ، وُضع على كلا الجانبينِ الملابس والأشياء الأخرى الضروري للاحتفالِ بالعيدِ. في الوسط كان هناك شئ كالمذبحِ. مقعد حجري علي ثلاث درجات، وعلي شكل مستطيل، بارز عنْ الحائطِ: لابدَّ أنْه يُشكّلَ الجزءَ من الفرنِ المستخدم لشي حملِ عيد الفصحِ، لأن اليوم الدرجات كانت ساخِنة تماماً أثناء الأكل. أنا لا أَستطيعُ أن أصْف كُلّ ما كان في هذا جزءِ من الغرفةِ بالتفصيل، لكن كُلّ أنواع الترتيباتِ قَدْ أُعدت  هناك للاسْتِعْداد لعشاءِ عيد الفصحِ.
فوق هذا الموقدِ أَو المذبحِ، كان هناك ما يُشبه كوّةِ في الجدارِ، رأيت أمامها صورةَ حملِ عيد الفصحِ، بسكين في حنجرتِه، ويظهر الدمّ مُتدَفُّق قَطرَةٌ قَطرَة على المذبحِ؛ لَكنِّي لا أَتذكّرُ بوضوح كَيف عُمِلَ هذا. في كوّة في الجدارِ كان هناك ثلاثة دواليبِ ذات ألوانِ مُخْتَلِفةِ، التي تحولت مثل معابدِنا، للفتح أَو الإغلاق. أُستعمل عدد مِنْ الأوعيةِ في الاحتفال بالفصح وحُفظت فيهم؛ لاحقاً، وُضع هناك القربان المُقدس المبارك. في الغُرَفِ في جوانبِ غرفةِ العشاءَ، كان هناك بَعْض الأرائكِ، وُضع عليها أغطية سميكة والتي يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُستَعملَ كأسِرّة.
كانت هناك أقبية فسيحةَ تحت كلّ هذه البنايةِ. أستقر تابوت العهدِ سابقاً أسفل البقعةِ حيث شُيد الموقد بعد ذلك. كان هناك أسفل البيتِ خمس قنوات ضيِّقة‏ لإفْراغ القمامةِ إلى منحدرِ التَلِّ، فى الطرف الأعلى حيث شٌيد البيت. رَأيتُ السيد المسيح سابقاً يَعظ ويُشفي مرضي بطريقة أعجوبية، والتلاميذ يقضون الليلَ كثيراً في الغُرَفِ الجانبيةِ.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*عندما تكلم التلاميذ مع هالي الذي من حبرون، رجع هالي إلى البيتِ بالساحةِ، لَكنَّهم اتّجهوا نحو اليمين، وأسرعوا لأسفل الجانبِ الشماليِ للتَلِّ، من خلال جبل صهيون. عبروا علي جسر ومشوا فى طريق مُغَطّى بنبات العُلّيق‏ ووَصلَ إلى الجانبَ الآخرَ من الوادي الذي كَانَ أمام الهيكل وأمام صفِّ البيوتِ الذين كَانوا جنوب تلك البنايةِ. كان هناك بيتُ سمعان الشيخ، الذي ماتَ في الهيكل بعد تقديمِ الرب؛ وأبنائه، البعض مِنْهم كَانوا رسل للسيد المسيح في الخفاء، كَانوا يعِيشُون في الحقيقة هناك. تَكلّمَ التلاميذ مع أحدهمِ, رجل أسْمَر البشرة وطويل، الذي يشغل ما يُشبه مكتبِ في الهيكل. خَرجوا مَعه إلى الجانبِ الشرقيِ للهيكل من خلال ذلك الجزءِ من أوفيل الذي دخل منه السيد المسيح أورشليم فى أحدِ السعف، ومن هناك إلى سوقِ الماشيةَ، الموجود في البلدةِ شمال الهيكل.
رَأيتُ في الجزءِ الجنوبيِ من هذا السوقِ بعض السياج الصَغيرةَ بها بَعْض الحملانِ الجميلةِ التى كَانتْ تَثِبُ حولها. كانت خراف الفصح تُشتري من هنا. رَأيتُ أبن سمعان يَدْخلُ أحداها والحملان تثب حوله كما لو أنَّهم يعَرفونه. اختارَ أربعة وآتي بهم إلى غرفةِ العشاءَ. رَأيتُه بعد الظهر في غرفةِ العشاءَ مُنشغلَ في إعْداْد حملِ عيد الفصحِ. رَأيتُ بطرس ويوحنا يَذْهبُان لأجزاء مختلفة مِنْ البلدةِ ويَطْلبُان أشياءَ مُخْتَلِفةَ. رَأيتُهما أيضاً يوقفاً مُقابل بابَ البيت الذي يخص فيرونيكا والذي يقعَ شمال جبل الجلجثة، حيث عاشَ تلاميذ السيد المسيح لجزء عظيم من الوقتِ، أرسلَ بطرس ويوحنا بَعْض التوابعِ مِنْ هناك إلى غرفةِ العشاءَ وأوكلوا إليهم بعض المهام التي نَسيتها.
دَخلوا بيتَ فيرونيكا أيضاً، حيث كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ عِدّة ترتيبات ليعَمَلوها. كان زوجها، الذي كَانَ عضو بالمجلسَ، غائبَ عادة ومشَغولَ في العملِ؛ لكن حتى عندما كَانَ في البيت كانت تراه قليلاً. كَانتْ امرأة فى عُمرِ العذراءِ المُباركة، وكَانتْ لِفترة طويلة مُرتَبَطة بالعائلةِ المقدّسةِ؛ لأنه عندما ظل الصبي يسوع لثلاث  أيامَ في أورشليم بعد العيدِ، كانت هي التي تمده بالطعام.
أَخذ التلميذان أشياءِ أخرى مِنْ هناك، آخذا الكأس الذي أستخدمه الرب سر العشاء الرباني المباركِ. الكأس الذي أحضره التلاميذ مِنْ بيتِ فيرونيكا كَانَ رائعَا وغامضَ في مظهرِه. لقد ظل لوقت طويل في الهيكلِ بين الأشياءِ الثمينةِ الأخرى مِنْ التحفة الفنيّة القديمةِ العظيمةِ، استعماله وأصله كَانا قَدْ أُهملا. نفس الشئ حدث بدرجات متفاوتة في الكنيسةِ المسيحيةِ، حيث عديد مِنْ الجواهرِ المُكَرَّسةِ أُهملتْ وأُصبحتْ بلا استعمال بالوقتِ.
الأواني والجواهر القديمة، دَفنَت تحت الهيكلَ، غالباً ما حُفِرَ عليها وبيعت أَو أعدَت. هكذا كَانَ ذلك، بترخيص من اللَّهِ، هذا الإناء المقدّسِ، الذي لم يستطيع أحد أن يصهرِه لكونه صَنع من مادّةِ مجهولةِ، والذي كَانَ قَدْ وُجِدَ مِن قِبل الكهنةِ في خزينةِ الهيكلِ بين الأشياءِ الأخرى لَم تعد تُستعملَ، كَانَ قَدْ بِيعَ إلى بَعْض دارسي الأشياء الأثريّة‏. لقد اشترته  فيرونيكا واستعمله السيد المسيح عدة مرات في الأعياد، ومِنْ يومِ العشاء الأخيرِ، أصبحَ ملكيةَ خاصّةَ للجماعةِ المسيحيةِ المقدّسةِ.
الكأس كَانَ كمثرى الشكل, ضخم, مصقول للغاية، ذو حُلي ذهبيةِ ومَقبضين صغيرين يُرفع منهما. قاعدته مِنْ الذهبِ، مصنوعة بشكل مُتقَن، مُزَيّنَة بثعبان وعنقود عنب صغير، وغنية بالأحجار الكريمةِ. حُفظت الكأس في كنيسةِ أورشليم، في يدي القدّيس يعقوب الصغير؛ وأنا أَرى أنّه ما زالَ محفوظ في تلك البلدةِ وأنه سَيظْهرُ ثانية يوماً ما، بنفس الطّريقة كما من قَبْلَ. أَخذتْ الكنائسُ الأخرى الكؤوسُ الصَغيرةُ التي كانت تُحيط بالكأس؛ وصاروا بحوزة البطاركةِ، الذين كانوا يشَربون منها عندما يتَلقّوا بركة أَو عندما يعطوا منح البركة، كما رَأيتُ العديد مِنْ المراتِ.
هذا الكأس كَانَ من أملاك أبينا إبراهيم؛ جَلبَه مالكي صادق مِنْ أرضِ السامريين إلى أرضِ كنعان، عندما كَانَ يَبْدأُ في عمل الترتيبان فى البقعة حيث بُنِيتْ أورشليم بعد ذلك؛ لقد استعملَها حينئذ لتَقديم ذبيحة، عندما مَنحَ الخبز والخمر في حضورِ أبينا إبراهيم، وتَركَه في ملكيةِ ذلك الأبِّ المقدّسِ. هذا الكأسِ نفسهِ كَانَ قَدْ حُفظ في فُلكِ نوح. وُضع في الجزءِ العلوي من الفُلكِ. لقد حفظه موسى أيضاً في مقتنياته. الكأس كَانَ ضخم كالجرس. كان يبدوا وكأنه شُكّلَ بالطبيعةِ ولَيسَ من قبل فَنانِّ. السيد المسيح وحده هو الذي يعَرفَ ما ماذا صُنع.
في الصباحِ، بينما كان التلاميذ مشغولين في أورشليم لأعداد الفصح، السيد المسيح، الذي بَقى في بيت عنيا، أَخذَ فى وداعَ النِساءِ القدّيساتِ ولعازر وأمِّه المباركةِ، وأعطاهم بَعْض التعاليم النهائيةِ. لقد رَأيتُ الرب يَتحدّثُ مَع أمِّه على حِدة وأخبرَها، من بين أشياءِ أخرى، بأنّه أرسلَ بطرس، تلميذ الإيمانِ، ويوحنا، تلميذ الحبِّ، ليعدا الفصح في أورشليم. عندما تكلم عن المجدلية قال أن حزنها شديد، لأن حبّها كَانَ عظيمَ، لكنه ما زالَ إلى حد ما‏ بشريَ، وبسبب هذا حُزنِها جَعلَها بجانب نفسها.
تَكلّمَ أيضاً عن مخططاتِ يهوذا الخائنِ، وصَلّتْ العذراء المباركة من أجله. تَركَ يهوذا بيت عنيا ليذِهب إلى أورشليم، تحت حجة سداد بَعْض الديونِ المُسْتَحقّة. قَضى طول اليومَ في الذهاب والإياب من فريسي إلى آخر، ويَبرم اتفاقياتَه النهائيةَ مَعهم. لقد أروه الجنود المُكلفين بالقَبْض على شخصَ منقذِنا الإلهي، ولقد نظّمَ يهوذا رحلاتَه ذهاباً وإيابا ليكون قادر على تَفسير غيابِه. لقد رأيت كُلّ مخططاته الشرّيرة وكُلّ أفكاره. لقد كَانَ يهوذا نشيطَ وخدومَ على نحو طبيعي، لكن هذه الإمكانيات الجيدةِ تبددت بالجشعِ والطموح والحسد، تلك المشاعر التى لم يبذل أي جُهدِ للسَيْطَرَة عليها. لقد أدّى معجزاتَ وشفىَ المرضى في غيابِ الرب. 
عندما أخبر الرب أمِّه المباركةِ بما هو عتيد أن يقع, لقد تَوسّلتْ إليه، بأكثر التعبيرِات حزناً بأن يدعها تَمُوتُ مَعه. لَكنَّه نَصحَها بأن تُبدي المزيد من الهدوءِ في أحُزانِها أكثر مِنْ النِساءِ الأخرياتِ، أخبرَها بأنّه سيقوم ثانيةً، وحدّدتْ البقعةَ التى سيَظْهرَ فيها إليها. أنها لَمْ تَبْكِ كثيراً، لكن حزنَها كَانَ يتعذر وصفهَ، وكان هناك شيءُ مُرعبُ في نظراتها. إلهنا القدوس أعادَ شكرها كابن مُحب لكُلّ الحبّ الذى حملته له وضَمها فى صدره. أخبرَها أيضاً بأنَّه سيجْعلُ العشاء الأخيرَ مَعها، روحياً، وحدّد لها في أَيّ ساعة ستَتلقّى جسدَه الثمينَ ودمَّه. ثمّ مرةً أخرى، بلغةِ مؤثرة، ودّعَ الجميع وأعطاَهم تعاليم مختلفةَ. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*قُبَيلَ ظهرِ، ذهب السيد المسيح والتلاميذ التسعة مِنْ بيت عنيا إلى أورشليم، وتَبعَه سبعة من الرسل، الذين جائوا مِنْ أورشليم وضواحيها باستثناء نثنائيل وسيلا. من بين هؤلاء يوحنا مرقص، وأبن الأرملةِ الفقيرةِ التي قدّمَت فلسيها في الهيكلِ فى الخميس سابق بينما كان السيد المسيح يَعِظُ هناك.
لقد ضمه السيد المسيح إلى جماعتِه قبل أيام قَليلة. تَبعتْه النِساءُ القدّيساتُ لاحقاً. سار السيد المسيح ورفاقه هنا وهناك حول جبلِ الزيتون، خلال وادي يهوشافاط وحتى بقرب جبل الجلجثة. لقد أعطاهم السيد المسيح طوال سيرهم تعاليم مستمرة. من بين الأشياءِ الأخرى أخبرَ التلاميذ بأنّه حتي الآن أعطاَهم خبزَه وخمره، لكنه سيعطيهم اليوم جسده ودمَّه. بأنه سيَمْنحُهم كُلّ ما عِنْدَهُ.
بينما كان يَنْطقُ بهذه الكلماتِ، وجه الرب كان مُتأثراً، كما لو أنَّه كَان يسْكبُ نفسه بالكامل، كما لو أنَّه يَذبُل‏ بالحبِّ ليعْطي نفسه للإنسان. لَمْ يَفْهُم تلاميذه كلماتَه, لقد اعتقدوا بأنّه كَانَ يُشيرُ إلى حملِ عيد الفصحِ. لا كلماتَ تستطيع أَنْ تَصف حنانة، كَمْ كان السيد المسيح صبوراً في تعاليمه الأخيرةِ سواء التى في بيت عنيا والتى كانت أثناء ذهابه إلى أورشليم.
وَصلتْ النساء القدّيسَات في وقت لاحق إلي بيتِ مريم أم مرقص. لم يرافقهم الرسل السبعة الذين تبعوا الرب إلى أورشليم. لقد حَملوا الملابس اللازمة لمراسم عيد الفصح. بعد أن وَضْعوهم في غرفةِ الانتظار مَضوا إلى بيتِ مريم أم مرقص. عندما وَصلَ بطرس ويوحنا العلية بالكأسِ الذي جَلبوا مِنْ فيرونيكا، كانت ملابس المراسمِ التى أحضرها الرسل السبعة أو بعض رفاقِهم موجودة في غرفةِ الانتظار. لقد كسّوا جدرانَ غرفةِ العشاءَ وفَتحَوا الفتحاتَ التى في السقفِ وأعدّوا المصابيح الثلاث المُعلّقةِ. بإنهاء ذلك خَرجَ بطري ويوحنا إلى وادي يهوشافاط ودعوا الرب والتلاميذ التسعة.
جلي الرسل والأصدقاء الذي كَانوا سيأكلون فصحهم في العلية في ثلاث مجموعاتِ منفصلةِ يتكون كل منها مِنْ أثني عشرَ شخص، يتَرَأّس كل مجموعة شخص الذي يعمل كمضيّفِ. كان السيد المسيح والتلاميذ الإثني عشرَ في نفس القاعةِ؛ نثنائيل مَع عديد مِنْ الرسل الأكبر سناً في أحد الغُرَفِ الجانبيةِ؛ وفي الغرفة الأخرى مع أثني عشر آخرين جلس الياقيم، أبن كلوبا ومريم التى لهالي، وشقيق مريم التى لكلوبا. لقد كَانَ أحد تلاميذ يوحنا المعمدان. في أحد البناياتِ الجانبيةِ قُرْب مدخلِ ساحة العلية، تناولت النساء القديسات طعامهم.
لقد تم تقديم ثلاثة حملانِ في الهيكلِ، لكن كان هناك حمل رابع تم تقديمه  في غرفةِ العشاءَ، وكَانَ هذا هو الموضوع أمام السيد المسيح مَع تلاميذه. لم يكن يهوذا مهتماً بهذا الاحتفال، لكونه مُنشَغلَ بتَخطيط خيانتِه للرب، لقد عادَ قبل لحظات قَليلة من الأكل، وبعد أن تم تقديم الحملِ. أكثر المشاهد تأثيراً كَانَ مشهدَ ذبح الحملِ الّذي سَيُؤْكَلُ مِن قِبل السيد المسيح وتلاميذه؛ حَدثَ في دهليزِ غرفةِ العشاءَ.
أنشد التلاميذ والرسل الحاضرين المزمور  118. تَكلّمَ السيد المسيح عن فترة جديدة ثمّ بِداية، وقالَ بأنّ تضحيةَ موسى وشخصية حملِ الفصحِ  على وَشَكِ أَنْ يَتم إكمالَهم، لكن ذلك على حسابِه، الحمل الذي سيًضَحَّى به بنفس الطّريقة كما فى الماضي في مصر، وبأنّهم حقاً على وشَكُ أَنْ يَتحرروا مِنْ بيتِ العبوديةِ. 
أُعدت الأواني والآلات الضرورية، وبعد ذلك جلب المرافقون حمل صَغير جميل مُقلّدَ بتاج، الذي سبق وأُرسلَ إلى العذراءِ المباركةِ في الغرفةِ التى تمَكث فيها مَع النِساءِ القدّيساتِ الأخرياتِ.
قُيد الحمل وظهرِه مقابل خشبة بحبل حول جسدِه، وذكّرَني ذلك بالسيد المسيح المُقيّد بعمودِ وجَلدَ. حَملَ أبن سمعان رأس الحملَ؛ حزّ السيد المسيح حزاً طفيف في رقبتِه بطرف السكين، ثمّ أعطىَ أبن سمعان السكين ليُكملُ ذبحه. بَدا السيد المسيح مكروها وهو يحز رقبة الحمل، وكَانَ سريعَ في حركاتِه، بالرغم من أن وجهِه كَانَ مُتَجَهّمَ وطريقته مُثيرة للاحترام. سُكب الدمُّ في حوض، وجلب المرافقون غصن من نباتِ الزّوفا غمّسَه السيد المسيح في الحوض ثمّ ذَهبَ إلى بابِ الغرفةِ ومسح جانبيةَ والقفلَ بالدمِّ، ووَضع الفرعَ الذي كَانَ قَدْ غُمّسَ في الدمِّ فوق البابِ. ثمّ تَكلّمَ مع التلاميذ وأخبرَهم، بين أشياءِ أخرى، بأنَّ الملاك المُهلّك سيَعبر عنهم, فعليهم أن يُمجّدُوا في تلك الغرفةِ بدون خوف أَو قلق، عندما هو، حمل الفصح الحقيقي، الذي سيُضحّي به، ذلك عهد جديد وذبيحة جديدة عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ تَبْدأَ وستَدُومُ حتى نهاية العالمِ.
ثمّ مَضوا إلى موقدِ الفصحِ في نهايةِ القاعةِ حيث وُضع تابوت العهد سابقاً. هناك وَجدوا نار موقدة. رَشَّ السيد المسيح الموقد بالدمِّ، كرّسَه كمذبح. بقيّة الدمِّ مع الدهنِ ألقي فى النارِ تحت المذبحِ ثم تَجوّلَ السيد المسيح حول العلية يَغنّي المزاميرَ وكرّسَها كهيكل جديد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*أُغلِقتْ الأبواب خلال هذه المراسمِ، هذه الأثناء أعدَّ ابنُ سمعان الحمل. ثُبّتَ على ، الأرجل الأماميةَ رَبطتْ إلى عارضة، والخلفية إلى. آه! أنها تٌشبه كثيراً السيد المسيح على الصليبِ! ثمّ وُضع مع الثلاثة الآخرين الذين ذُبِحوا في الهيكلِ في الفرنِ ليتم شيهم. كُلّ حملان فصح ضُحّي بها في ساحةِ الهيكلِ، في إحدى الأماكنِ المختلفةِ الثلاثة، حسبما كون مٌقدميهم أغنياء، أَو فقراء، أَو غرباء.
ومع أن حمل السيد المسيح لَمْ يُذْبَحُ في الهيكلِ، إلا أنه التزمَ بكُلّ نقاط الشريعة بكل صرامة. ذلك الحملِ لم يكن إلا رمز للسيد المسيح نفسه الذي سيُصبحُ فى اليوم التالي حملَ الفصحَ الحقيقيَ. فيما بعد تكلم السيد المسيح مع التلاميذ عن حملِ الفصحِ وعن إتمام ما كان يرَمزَ إليه، ولأن الوقت كَانَ يَقتربُ ويهوذا قد عاد، بَدأوا بإعْداْد الموائدِ.
بَعْدَ ذلك ارتدوا ملابس الرحيل الطقسية، التي كَانتْ في غرفةِ الانتظار، وغيّروا أحذيتَهم. يتكون الرداء مِنْ سترة بيضاء مثل قميص، وفوقه عباءة قصيرة من الأمامِ عنْ الظهرِ. السترة طُوِيتْ لأعلى إلى النطاقِ، والأكمام الواسعة حُضِرتْ. هكذا استعدوا، ذَهبتْ كُلّ مجموعة إلى مائدتِها: مجموعتان مِنْ الرسل إلى القاعةِ الجانبيةِ، السيد المسيح والحواريون فى العلية. أَخذَ كُلّ أحد عصا في يَدِّه، وبعد ذلك مَشوا أثنين أثنين إلى المائدةِ حيث وَقف كل واحد في مكانِه، ذراعيه مرَفوعة، والعصا مستندة على أحدي اليدين. وَقفَ السيد المسيح في مركزِ المائدةِ. كَانَ معه عصاتان صغيرتانُ قدمها سيدُ العيدِ إليه. كانا منحنٍيان‏ بعض الشّيء من أعلى، وبَديا مثل عصي الراعي. وُضع خطّاف في أحد الجناب، كأنه قُطع غصن. ألصقهم السيد المسيح فى نطاقِه على هيئة صليب على صدرِه، وعندما صلّوا، سند ذراعيه المَرْفُوعتان على الخطّافاتِ.  كَانَ منظراً مُؤَثِّرِ للغاية برُؤية السيد المسيح يَتّكئ على هذه العصي كلما تَحرّكَ. كما لو أنّه عِنْدَهُ الصليبُ، الذي سيثقل على كتفِيه قريباً، الآن يسنده أسفل ذراعيه.
في هذه الأثناء كان الجميع يهْتفُون، " مُباركَ يَكُونَ الرب إله إسرائيل، المجد للرب ". عندما انتهتْ الصلاة، أعطىَ السيد المسيح أحدي العصي إلى بطرس والآخري إلى يوحنا, وهم أما وضعوها جانباً، أَو مرّروها من يدٍّ لأخرى بين باقي التلاميذ، لكن علي ماذا يدل هذا، أنا لا أَستطيعُ أن أتذكر الآن. المائدة كَانتْ ضيّقَة وترتفع نحو قدمِ ونِصْف فوق ركبةِ الإنسان الوقف بجانبها. كانت على شكلِ حدوة حصان؛ ومٌقابل السيد المسيح، في الجزءِ الداخليِ للنِصْف دائرةِ، كان هناك فراع متروك لخِدْمَة الصُحونِ.
بقدر ما أستطيع أَنْ أَتذكّرَ، وَقفَ على يمينِ السيد المسيح يوحنا، يعقوب الكبير، يعقوب الصغير ؛ ثمّ جاءَ بارثليماوس على اليمينِ أيضاً، لكن بقرب نهايةِ المائدةِ؛ وحول الركن في الجانبِ الداخليِ وَقفَ توما وبجانبه يهوذا الأسخريوطي. على يسارِ السيد المسيح وقف بطرس، أندراوس، تداوس؛ ثمّ على الجانبِ المُقابل، جاءَ سمعان؛ وحول الجانبِ الداخليِ، متى وفيلبس. وُضع حمل الفصح في وسط المائدةِ على صحن، رأسه يستند  على رجليه الأماميةِ المٌَتقاطعة وقدميه الخلفية ممتدّة بطولها.
على حافة الصحنِ كَانتْ هناك مجموعاتَ صغيرة من الثومِ. بجانبه صحن آخراً به لحمِ الفصح المشويِ، وعلي كلا الجانبين صحون من الأعشابِ الخضراءِ. رُتّبَت هذه الصحون في وضعِ مستقيم‏ وعن قرب جداً بِحيث بدوا كما لو أنّهم يَنْمونَ. كان هناك صحنُ آخرُ به مجموعاتِ صَغيرةِ مِنْ الأعشابِ المرّةِ، بَدتْ مثل الأعشابَ العطريةَ. أمام مكانِ السيد المسيح مباشرة وضعت إناء من الأعشابِ الخضراءِ مع قليل من الاصفرار، وآخري بها نوع من الصلصة السمراء. وضُعت أرغفةُ مستديرةُ وصغيرةُ للضيوفُ واستعملوا سكاكينِ العظميةِ. بعد الصلاةِ، وضع سيد العيدِ على المائدةِ أمام السيد المسيح السكين لتقَطْيع حملِ الفصحِ، وْضُع كأس النبيذِ أمامه، ومِنْ دورق مَلأَ ستّة كؤوسَ أخرى، وضع كلّ واحد منها بين أثنين مِنْ التلاميذ. باركَ السيد المسيح النبيذ وشَربَ كل أثنين من التلاميذ مِنْ كأسِ واحدة.
قطّعَ الرب حملَ الفصحَ. تناول التلاميذ تباعاً أرغفتَهم الصَغيرةَ وتلقّي كُلّ واحد نصيبه. أَكلوه بسرعة وفْصلوا اللحمَ عنْ العظمِ بسكاكينِهم العاجيةِ، وأُحرقتْ العظام بعدئذ. أَكلوا وبسرعة جداً أيضاً الثوم والأعشاب الخضراء، كانوا يُغمّسُونها أولاً فى الصلصةِ. لقد أَكلوا حملِ الفصحِ واقفين، مَائلين قليلاً على ظهر المقاعدِ.  ثمّ كَسرَ السيد المسيح أحد أرغفةِ الخبزِ الخالي من الخمير، غَطّى جزءَ منه، وقسّمَ بقيته بين التلاميذ. بعد ذلك أَكلوا الأرغفةَ الصَغيرةَ التي عَملتْ كصحونِ. أُحضر كأس آخر من النبيذِ جُلِبَ. شَكرَ السيد المسيح لكنه لم يشَربَ منه. لقد قالَ: " خذُوا هذا النبيذِ واقتسّمَوه بينكم، لأني لَنْ أَشْربَ من الآن أي نبيذِ، حتى يأتي ملكوت الله " بَعْدَ أَنْ شَربَ الحواريين، أثنين أثنين، رتّلوا، وصَلّى السيد المسيح وعلّمَ. بعد ذلك غَسلوا أيديهم ثانيةً، وبعد ذلك اتّكئوا على المقاعدِ. لقد كَانوا واقِفينَ أثناء المراسمِ السَابِقةِ، أَو مستندين بعض الشّيء على المقاعد، وعُمِلَ كُلّ شيء بسرعة. قطّعَ السيد المسيح حمل آخر، حُمِلَ إلى النساء القديسات في المبنى الجانبيِ حيث تناولوا فصحهم.
تَناولوا التلاميذ الأعشابِ والسلطة والصلصة. كَانَ السيد المسيح هادئَا جداً ورابِط الجأش‏، أكثر من أي مرة رَأيتُه فيها. نْسي التلاميذ همومُهم. حتى العذراء المباركة كَانتْ مُشرقة ومبتهجةَ أثناء جلوسها مَع النساء على المائدة. كَانَ مؤثراً جداً رُؤيتها تلتفت بكل بساطة إلى امرأة أخرى عندما يقتربوا مِنْها ويجذبوا انتباهَها بشد طرحتها. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*بينما كَان التلاميذ يَأْكلونَ الأعشابَ، واصل السيد المسيح التَحَدُّث مَعهم بمودة، لكنه بعد ذلك أصبحَ مُتَجَهّم وحزين وقالَ: "واحد منكم سَيَخُونُني, واحد يضع يَدَّه مَعي في الصحنِ." في تلك اللحظة كان أحدهم يُوزّعُ أحد الخضرِوات، وبالتحديد الخسّ الذي كان موضوع على صحنُ واحد فقط. كَانَ يَمرره بجانبِه وناوله ليهوذا، الذي كَانَ يَجْلسُ مقابله، ليوزعه على الجانبِ الآخرِ.
ما أن أشار السيد المسيح للخيانة حتى اضطرب التلاميذ. ثمّ كرر السيد المسيح كلامه " واحد يَدّه مَعي علي المائدةِ، أَو من يغمّس بيده مَعي فى الصحنِ، " الذي وكأنه قال "أحد الإثني عشرَ الذين يَأْكلُون ويَشْربُون مَعي, أحد الذين كسرُت لهم خبزَي." بهذه الكلماتِ لم  يَفشي السيد المسيح  يهوذا للآخرين، لأن التَغْميس فى نفس الصحنِ كَانَ تعبير شائع عنْ الصداقةِ الأكثر عمقاً. كان السيد المسيح مازال يقَصدَ بذلك أَنْ يُحذّرَ يهوذا، لأنه كان حقاً يُغمّسُ يَدَّه مَعه فى الصحنِ أثناء توزيع الخسَّ. 
لاحقاً، قالَ: " إن أبن الإنسانِ ماضي حقاً كما هو مكتوبُ عنه، لكن الويلَ لذلك الإنسانِ الذي مِن قِبله سيُسلم أبن الإنسانِ! لقد كَان أفضل لَهُ أن لا يولد." بهذه الكلماتِ، أضطرب التلاميذ كثيراً وسألوا كل بدوره:  هَلْ أنا يا رب؟ " لأنهم جميعا لَمْ يَفْهُموه بالكامل.
في أثناء ذلك مال بطرس خلف السيد المسيح نحو يوحنا، أشارَ إليه أن يسأل الرب مَنْ يكون، لأنه تلقي دوما تأنيبَ مِنْ السيد المسيح، لقد كَانَ قلق لئلا يَكُونُ هو نفسه. الآن، كَانَ يوحنا يَتّكئ على يمين السيد المسيح، وبينما كَان الجميع يتّكئ على الذراعِ الأيسرِ كي يَأْكلَ باليدّ اليمنى، مال يوحنا برأسهِ بقرب صدرِ السيد المسيح وسَألَ " يا رب، مَنْ هو؟ " فحُذّرَ بشكل داخلي أن السيد المسيح يٌشيرَ إلى يهوذا.
أنا لَمْ أَرى السيد المسيح يَقُولُ بشفاهِه: "أنه الذي سَأَعطيه اللقمةَ المغمّوسة " ولا أَستطيعُ أن أقول إن كان قال هذا بهدوء ليوحنا أَو لم يَقُولُه. لكن يوحنا فَهمَ ذلك عندما غمّس السيد المسيح لقمة الخبز في الصلصة وطواها بالخسِّ وقدّمَها بمحبة ليهوذا، الذي كَانَ يَسْألُ أيضاً " يا رب,  هَلْ هو أنا؟ "نَظرَ السيد المسيح إليه بمودّة وأجابَ إجابة عامة.
إعْطاء الخبزِ المغمّوسَ كَانَ تعبير عن الحبِّ والثقةِ، والسيد المسيح فعل ذلك بحبِّ صادقِ، ليحذر يهوذا وليجَنُّبه شبهاتِ الآخرين. لكن يهوذا كان مُشتعل بالغضب داخليا, طوال مدة العشاء، كان يجْلسُ عند قدميه مِسْخ‏ صغير, كان ينَهضَ على قلبِه كثيراً. أنني لَمْ أَرى يوحنا يُذكر لبطرس ما علّمَه مِنْ السيد المسيح، لكني رَأيتُه يُطمئنُه بإيماءة.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*غسل الأقدامِ​
نهض السيد المسيح هو ورفاقه عن المنضدةِ، وبينما كَانوا يُنظّمونَ عباءاتَهم، كما يفعلون عادة قبل الصلاة، جاءَ شخص مع خادمين لأَخْذ المنضدةِ. تكلم السيد المسيح وهو واقِفا وسطِ تلاميذه، تَكلّمَ معهم لمدة طويلة، بأسلوب بغاية الجدّيةِ. أنا لا أَستطيعُ أَنْ أُردّدَ حديثَه بالكاملَ، لَكنِّي أَتذكّرُ بأنّه تَكلّمَ عن ملكوتِه وعن أنه ذْاهبُ إلى أبّيه، بأنه سيَتْركُهم الآن لأنّه عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ. لقد أعطاَهم أيضاً بَعْض التعاليم التى تَتعلّقُ بالكفّارةِ والاعتراف بالخطايا والتوبة والتبرير.
شَعرتُ بِأَنَّ هذه التعاليم تُشير إلى غسيل الأقدامِ، ورَأيتُ بأنّ كُلّ التلاميذ يعترفون بآثامِهم ويتِوبون عنها، باستثناء يهوذا. هذا الحديثِ كَانَ طويلَ وجدّيَ. عندما أنتهي ذلك، أرسلَ السيد المسيح يوحنا ويعقوب الصغير لإحضار ماءِ مِنْ الدهليزِ، وأخبرَ التلاميذ أن يرتبوا المقاعدِ في نِصْف دائرةِ. ذَهبَ بنفسه إلى غرفةِ الانتظار حيث رَبطَ نفسه بمنشفة. أثناء ذلك الوقتِ، تكلم التلاميذ فيما بَينَهم، وبَدأوا يتناقشون من منهم سَيَكُون الأعظمَ، لأن الرب أعلَن بأنّه عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ يَتْركَهم وأنّ ملكوتَه قد اقترْب، شَعروا بأنَّ الرب لديه خططُ سريةُ وبأنّه كَانَ يشير إلى النصرِة الدنيويِة التي ستَكُونُ لهم في اللحظة الأخيرة.
في هذه الأثناء ,في غرفةِ الانتظار، أخبر السيد المسيح يوحنا أن يأَخْذ حوض، وأن يأخذ يعقوب جيمس إبريق مَُمتلئ بالماءِ، وأن يتبعاه إلى الغرفةِ، حيث وضُعَ حوض فارغ آخر. بعودة السيد المسيح إلى تلاميذه بطريقة متواضعِة للغاية، خاطبَهم ببضع كلمات اللومِ على موضوعِ النزاعِ الذي ظَهر بينهم وقال بين أشياءِ أخرى، بأنّه كان بنفسه خادمَهم وعليهم أَنْ يَجْلسوا لأنهُ سيغَسْل أقدامِهم.
جَلس التلاميذ بنفس النظامِ الذي كانون جَالسين بها علي المائدةِ. ذَهبَ السيد المسيح مِنْ واحد إلى آخر وسكب الماءَ مِنْ الحوضِ الذي كان يحمله يوحنا على قدمِي كُلّ واحد، وبعد ذلك، أْخذُ المنشفةِ التي ائتزر بها ومَسحَهم. بغاية المَحَبَّة والعطاءِ كَانَ أسلوبَ الرب بانحنائه على أقدام تلاميذه ويغسلها. عندما دوره جاءَ دور بطرس، بسبب التواضع حاولَ مَنْع السيد المسيح من غَسْل أقدامِه, فصاح " يا رب, أنت تَغْسلُ أقدامَي؟" أجاب السيد المسيح " ما أنا فاعله, أنت لَسْتَ تَعْرفُه الآن، لَكنَّك سَتَعْرفه فيما بعد" بَدا لي بأنّه قالَ له بشكل خاص " يا سمعان, لقد استحقَّقت أن يُعلن لك أبي من أَنا، من أين أتيت، وإلى أين سأَذْهبُ، أنت وحدك اعترفَت بذلك بشكل واضح، لذا سَأَبْني عليك كنيستَي، وأبواب الجحيمِ لَنْ تَقوي عليها.
سلطتي سَتَبْقى مَع خلفائك حتى نهاية العالمِ." السيد المسيح أظهرَه للتلاميذ الآخرينِ، وقالَ بأنّه عندما لن يَكُونَ حاضرَ بينهم، سيملئ بطرس مكانَه. قالَ بطرس" أنت لَنْ تَغْسلَ أقدامَي! " فأجاب الرب " إن لم غْسلُك، فلن يكونُ لكَ دورَ مَعي" حينئذ صاحَ بطرس " يا رب، لَيسَ أقدامَي فقط، بل يداي ورأسي أيضاً" أجاب السيد المسيح " من هو مَغْسُولُ، ليس بحاجة إلا لغَسْل أقدامِه، لأنه طاهر بالكليةً. وأنتم طاهرين، لكن لَيسَ الكُلّ." أشارَ الرب بهذه الكلمات الأخيرةِ ليهوذا. تَكلّمَ عن غسيل الأقدامِ كدلالة عن التنقيةِ مِنْ الأخطاءِ اليوميةِ، لأن الأقدامَ، التي تتصل بالأرض بشكل مستمر، تكون أيضاً عُرْضَة للتَلوث بشكل مستمر، ما لم تنال عناية عظيمة.
غسيل الأقدامِ هذا كَانَ روحيَا، وعَملَ كنوع من الغفرانِ. لم يري بطرس، في حماسِه، شيئا فيه سوي تصرف مُتضع من ناحية سيدِه؛ لم يعَرفَ أنه لإنْقاذه فالسيد المسيح فى اليوم التالي مباشرةً سيضعُ نفسه حتى الموتِ المخزيِ للصليبِ. عندما غَسلَ السيد المسيح أقدام يهوذا، كَانَ ذلك بأسلوب بغاية لمحبِّة والتأثِّيرِ؛ لقد أحنىَ وجهَه المقدّسَ حتى قدمِي الخائنِ؛ ودعاه بصوتٍ منخفض يَدْخلُ على الأقل الآن إلى نفسه، لأنه كَانَ خائن غير آمين. بَدا يهوذا حريصاً أن لا يُبالي بكلماتِه، وتَكلّمَ مع يوحنا، مما جعل بطرس يصيح غاضباً " يهوذا، الرب يَتكلّمُ إليك! "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*تأسيس سر العشاء الرباني المُبارك.​
بأمرِ الرب، مَدَّت المائدة ثانيةً؛ ثمّ، بَعْدَ أَنْ وَضعَت مرةً أخرى في وسطِ الغرفةِ، جئ بجرّةَ مَمتلئة بالنبيذِ وأخرى بالماءِ. دَخلَ بطرس ويوحنا فى أحد أجزاء الغرفةِ قُرْب الموقدِ، ليُحضرا الكأسَ الذي جَلبوه مِنْ بيتِ فيرونيكا، والذي كان ما زالَ ملفوف في غطائه.
حَملوه بينهم كما لو كانوا يَحْملونَ خيمة، ووَضعوه على المائدةِ أمام السيد المسيح. كان هناك صحنُ بيضاويُ هناك مع ثلاث أرغفة بيضاء، وَضعَت على قطعة من الكتان، بجانبِ نِصْف الرغيفِ كان السيد المسيح وَضعَه جانباً أثناء عشاء الفصحِ، كان هناك أيضاً جرّة تَحتوي على نبيذ وماءَ، وثلاثة صناديقِ، واحد مَمْلُوء بزيت غليظ القوام, الثاني بزيت سائلِ، والثلث فارغُ. في الأزمنة السابقةِ، كَانَ على كل من هم علي المائدةِ أن يأكلوا من نفس الرغيفِ ويشربِوا من نفس الكأسِ في نهايةِ العشاء، بذلك لإبْداء صداقتِهم وحبِّهم الأخويِ، وللترحيب ببعضهم البعض وودّاعَ بعضهم البعض. أعتقد إن الكتاب مقدّس يحتوي على شيءَ يخص هذا الموضوعِ.
في يومِ العشاء الأخيرِ، رفع السيد المسيح هذا التقليدِ (الذي لم يكَنَ سوي طقس رمزي ومجازي) إلى كرامةِ أقدسِ للطقوس الدينية. إحدى التهمِ التى وَضعتْ أمام قيافا أن السيد المسيح أدخل‏ شيء جديد‏ لمراسمِ الفصحِ، لكن نيقوديموس بَرهنَ مِنْ الكتاب المقدّسِ بأِنَّهُ كَانَ عادةً قديمةً.
جلس السيد المسيح بين بطرس ويوحنا، أُغلقت الأبواب، وكُلّ شيء عُمِلَ بأسلوبِ بغاية الغموضِ والمهابة. عندما أُخرج الكأس من غطائه، صَلّى السيد المسيح وتَكلّمَ مع تلاميذه بمنتهي المهابة.
لقد رَأيتُه يَعطيهم تفسيرَ العشاءِ، ولكُلّ المراسمِ، وكُنْتُ مُنتبهة بقوّة لكاهن يُعلّمُ الآخرين بتعاليم القداس. ثم جذب السيد المسيح ما يُشبه رفِّ ذو أخاديدِ مِنْ اللوحةِ التي وُضعت عليها الجرارِ، وأْخذُ قطعة كتان بيضاءِ الذي به كان الكأسِ مغُطّى بها، فردها على اللوحةِ والرفِّ. ثمّ رَأيته يَرْفعُ صحن مستدير، ويضعَه على نفس الرفِّ، بعيدا عن قمةِ الكأسِ.
بعد ذلك أَخذ الأرغفةَ مِنْ أسفل قطعة الكتان، ووَضعهم أمامه على اللوحةِ؛ ثمّ أخرجَ مِنْ الكأسِ زهرية أصغر، ونظّمَ الأقداحَ الصَغيرةَ الستّة على كُلّ جانب منه. ثمّ باركَ الخبزَ والزيتَ، بحدود معرفتي، بعد ذلك رَفعَ الأرغفةِ عاليا علي أيديه ورَفعَ عينَيه وصَلّى، ثم وضع لأرغفة على المائدة وغطّاها ثانيةً. ثمّ أَخذَ الكأسَ، وكَانَ بطرس قد صبّ بَعْض النبيذِ فيه مع بَعْض الماءِ، الذي باركَه يوحنا أولاً، وأضافُ إليه قليل من الماء، الذي سكبه بملعقة صغيرة، وبَعْدَ هذا باركَ الكأسَ ورَفعَه عاليا وهو يصلي ووضعه على المائدة.
صَبَّ يوحنا وبطرس بَعْض الماءِ على يديه، الذي حَملَ على الصحنِ الذي وُضِعتْ عليه الأرغفةِ؛ ثمّ أَخذَ قليل من الماءِ الذي صُبَّ على يديه، بالملعقةِ التي أَخذَها مِنْ الجزءِ السُفلى للكأسِ، وصَبَّه عليهم. بعد هذا، مُررت الزهرية حول المائدةَ، وغَسلَ كُلّ التلاميذ أيديهم فيها. أنا لا أَتذكّرُ إن كان هذا هو النظامَ الدقيقَ الذي أدّيتْ به هذه المراسيمِ؛ كُلّ ما أَعْرفه بأنّهم ذكّروني بطريقةٍ مُدهشة بذبيحة القداس المقدّسةِ.
في هذه الأثناء، أصبحَ إلهنا القدوس أكثر فأكثر حنون ومحبّ في سلوكِه؛ أخبرَ تلاميذه بأِنَّهُ عَلى وَشَكِ أَنْ يَعطيهم كُلّ ما عِنْدَهُ، بمعني، سيعطي كُلّ نفسِه، وبدا كما لو أنه على نَحْو كامِل‏ تَحوّل إلي حبِّ. رَأيتُه يُصبحُ شفّافَ، حتى ماثلَ ظِلّ مضيء. ثم كَسرَ الخبز لعِدّة قِطَع، ثم وَضعَها فى صينية، وبعد ذلك أَخذ قطعة من القطعةِ الأولى وأسَقطَها فى الكأسِ. في لحظة فعل هذا، بدا لى إني أري العذراءِ المُباركة تتلقي القربان المقدّسَ بطريقةٍ روحية، بالرغم من أنّها لم تكَن موجودة في غرفةِ العشاءَ.
أنا لا أَعْرفُ كَيفَ تم هذا، لَكنِّي أعتقد بأنّني رَأيتُها تدْخلُ دون أن تمْس الأرضِ، وتأتي أمام الرب لتتَلْقي العشاء الرباني المقدّسِ؛ وبعد ذلك لم أعد أراها. السيد المسيح كان قد أخبرَها في الصباحِ، في بيت عنيا، بأنَّه سيحفظ الفصح مَعها روحياً، وحدّدَ في أي ساعةَ يجب أَنْ تَختلي بنفسها فى الصلاةِ، كي تتلقّاه بالروحِ. صَلّى السيد المسيح ثانيةً وعلّمَ؛ خرجت كلماته مِنْ شفاهِه مثل نارِ ونور، ودَخلتْ إلى كُلّ التلاميذ، باستثناء يهوذا. لقد أَخذَ الصحن بقِطَعِة الخبزِ وقالَ: " خذوا كلُوا؛ هذا هو جسدي الذي أعطيه لكم " مد يدّه اليمنى وكـأنه يبَارَكَ، وبينما يفعل ذلك, خرج منه نور رائع، كلماته كَانتْ منيرة، دَخلَ الخبزَ أفواهَ التلاميذ كمادة رائعة، وبَدا النور يختِرقهم ويُحيط بهم جميعاً، يهوذا فقط ظل مُظلماً. قدّمَ السيد المسيح الخبز أولاً إلى بطرس، ثم إلى يوحنا ثم أومأ إلى يهوذا أن يقترب. يهوذا بهذا كان الثالث فى تناول العشاء الرباني، لكن كلماتَ الرب ظَهرتْ وكأنها تبتعد عن فَمِّ الخائنِ، وتعود لمُبدعها الإلهي. لقد اضطربت جداً بالروح من هذا المنظر، حتى أن مشاعري لا يُمْكن أنْ تُوْصَفَ. قال السيد المسيح له: " ما أنت فاعله أفعله بسرعة" ثمّ أدارَ العشاء الرباني المُبارك إلى باقي التلاميذ، الذين اقتربوا إثنان إثنان.
رَفعَ السيد المسيح الكأس من مَقابضِه لمستوى وجهَه، ونَطق بكلماتَ التكريسِ. أثناء فعْلُ هذا، ظَهرَ مُتجليا بشكل كامل، شفاف, إن جاز التعبير، وكما لو أنه يعبر بالكامل إلى ما سيَعطيه لتلاميذه. جَعلَ بطرس ويوحنا يَشْربُان مِنْ الكأسِ التي يحَملَها في يَدِّه، وبعد ذلك وَضعَه ثانيةً على المائدةِ. صَبَّ يوحنا الدمّ الإلهي مِنْ الكأسِ إلى الأقداحِ الصغيرة، وقدّمَها بطرس للتلاميذ، حيث شرب كل إثنان معاً مِنْ نفس الكأسِ. أعتقد، لكني لست مُتَأَكِّدة, أن يهوذا تَناولَ الكأسِ أيضاً؛ لكنه لَمْ يُرجعْ إلى مكانِه، لكنه ترك غرفةَ العشاءَ فى الحال، واعتقدَ باقي التلاميذ أنّ السيد المسيح كلفه ببعضَ الأمور. لقد غادر المكان دون أن يصَلي أَو يُقدم أيّ شكر، ولِذلك فأننا قَدْ نُدركُ كَم هو شرّير أَنْ نُهملَ الرجوع للشكر سواء بعد تَلْقي طعامِنا اليوميِ، أَو بعد تَنَاوُل الخبزِ المُعطي الحياة. أثناء كُلّ العشاء، كنت أري شكل صَغير مخيف، بقدمِ واحد كالعظام اليابسة، يَمْكثُ قرب يهوذا، لكن عندما وَصلَ البابَ، رأيت ثلاث شياطينَ يُحيطون به؛ دخل واحد إلى فَمِّه، الثاني كان يحَثّه، والثالث سَبقَه. لقد كَانَ ليلاً، وبَدت تلك الشياطين تُنير الطريق له، بينما أسرعَ راكضاً كالمجنون.
صَبَّ الرب بضع قطرات من الدمِّ الثمينِ المُتَبْقى في الكأسِ إلى الزهريةِ الصَغيرةِ التي تَكلّمتُ عنها، وبعد ذلك وَضع أصابعَه على الكأسِ، بينما كان بطرس ويوحنا يصَبّا الماءَ والنبيذ عليهم. هذا العْمل، جَعلَهم يشُرْب ثانيةً مِنْ الكأسِ، وما تبقي مِنْ محتوياته صُبّتْ فى الأقداحِ الصغيرِة، ووزّع على باقي التلاميذ. ثمّ مسح السيد المسيح الكأسَ، وَضعَ فيه الزهريةِ الصَغيرةِ التي تَحتوي بقيّةَ الدمِّ القدسيِ، ووَضع فوقه الصينية بأجزاءِ الخبزِ المُكَرَّسِ، ثم غطاها ثانيةً وأغلقَ الكأسَ ووضعه وسطِ الكؤوسِ الصغيرةِ الستّة. لقد رَأيتُ التلاميذ يتناولون معاً بقايا العشاء الرباني هذا بعد القيامة.
أني لا أَتذكّرُ بأني رأيت الرب بنفسه يَأْكلُ ويشربِ من العناصرِ المُكَرَّسةِ، ولا رَأيتُ ملكيصادق، عندما قدم الخبزِ والنبيذِ، يتذوق منهم بنفسه. لقد أعلنَ لي لماذا الكهنة يَتناولونَهم، بالرغم من أن السيد المسيح لَمْ يتناوله. هنا نَظرتْ الراهبة إميريتش فجأة لأعلى، وبَدتْ وكأنه تستَمِع. لقد أعطي لها بَعْض التفسيرِ عن هذا الموضوعِ، لكن الكلماتَ التاليةَ كَانتْ كُلّ ما يُمْكِنُها أَنْ تُكرّرَه إلينا: " إن كان مكتبِ تَوزيع العشاء الرباني قَدْ أعطىَ إلى الملائكةِ، لما كَانوا سيَشتركونَ فيه، لكن إن لم يُشارك فيه الكهنةِ, لكان القربان المقدس المُبارك سَيُفْقَدُ, من خلال اشتراكهم فهو محفوظُ. " كان هناك جديةُ ونظام متعذر وصفهما في كُلّ أعمالِ السيد المسيح أثناء تأسيسه لسر العشاء الرباني المقدّسِ، وكُلّ حركة له كَانتْ ملوكيةَ. لقد رَأيتُ التلاميذ يُسجّلونَ أشياء في لفائف رقِّ الكتابة الصغيرة وحملوها بأنفسهم. لقد لاحظت عدّة مرات أثناء المراسيمِ بأنّهم ينحنوا لبعضهم البعض، بنفس الطّريقة التي يفعلها كهنتنا الآن.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 مارس 2010)

*التعاليم والتكريس الخاصّ.​ 

أعطىَ السيد المسيح تلاميذه بَعْض التعاليم الخاصّةِ مليئة بالأسرار؛ أخبرَهم كيف عليهم أَنْ يَحْفظون القربان المقدس المبارك لذكره، حتى نهاية العالمِ؛ علّمَهم الطرقَ الضروريةَ للاسْتِفْاَدة منه والتواصل معه، وبأي شكل عليهم تعاليم وإعْلان هذا السر؛ أخيراً أخبرَهم متى عليهم أَنْ يَتلقّوا ما تبقي مِنْ العناصرِ المُكَرَّسةِ، متى عليهم أن يَعطوا منه للعذراءِ المباركةِ، وكَيفَ يُكرّسونَ هم أنفسهم، بعد أنْ يُرسلَ لهم المعزي الإلهي. ثمّ تَكلّمَ عن أمور تتَعَلُّق بالكهنوت، عن المسحة المقدّسة، وتحضير الزيوت مقدّسة. كَانَ لديه ثلاثة صناديقِ، إثنان منهم يحتويان على مَزِيْج من الزيتِ والبلسمِ.
علّمَهم كَيفَ يَصْنعونَ هذا المَزِيْجِ، أي أجزاء الجسدِ ينبغي أن تًدْهُن به وفي أي مناسبة. أَتذكّرُ، من بين أشياءِ أخرى، بأنّه ذَكرَ حالة لا يجب أنْ يُؤْخَذَ فيها المقدس المقدّس؛ ربما ما قالَه كَانَ عِنْدَهُ إشارةُ إلى المسحة الفائقة، لأن تذكّرِي لهذه النقطةِ لَيس واضحاً. تَكلّمَ عن الأنواعِ المختلفةِ مِنْ الدَهْن، وبشكل خاص المختص بالملوكِ، فقالَ بأنّ الملوكِ الأشرارِ الذين دُهِنوا، يجتذبون منه سلطات خاصّة. وَضعَ مرهماً وزيّتَ في الصندوقِ الفارغِ، وخَلطَهم معاً، لَكنِّي لست مُتَأَكِّدِة إن كَانَ ذلك في هذه اللحظة، أَو في وقت تكريسِ الخبزِ.
رَأيتُ بعد ذلك السيد المسيح يَمسح بطرس ويوحنا، سكب على أياديهم الماءَ الذي تَدفّقَ من يده، وأعطاهم ليشُرْبوا لكن من الكأسِ. ثمّ وَضعَ يديه على أكتافِهم ورؤوسِهم، بينما ضموا هم أياديهم ورْكعُوا أمامه، لقد دَهنَ إبهامَ وسبّابةَ يديهم، ومسحهم على رؤوسِهم. قالَ بِأَنَّ هذا سيظْلُّ مَعهم حتي نهايةِ العالمِ. تكرّس أيضاً يعقوب الصغير ,أندراوس ويعقوب الكبير وبرثالماوس. رَأيتُ أيضاً الرب يلَفَّ الوشاح الصغير الذي يرتديه بطرس حول رقبتِه على هيئة صليب على صدرِه، بينما وضعه على الآخرين ببساطة على هيئة صليب، مِنْ الكتفِ الأيمنِ إلى الجانبِ الأيسرِ.
أنا لا أَعْلمُ إن كان هذا تم في وقت تأسيس سر العشاء الرباني أَم للمسح فقط. فَهمتُ بأنّ السيد المسيح نَقلَ إليهم بهذه المسحة شيءِ يفوق قوَّتِي عن الوَصْف. أخبرَهم بأنّه عندما ينالوا الروحَ القدس يجب أَنْ يُكرّسوا الخبزَ والنبيذَ، ويَمسحون الرسل الآخرينَ. لقد أعلنَ لي حينئذ إن في يومِ العنصرة، وضع بطرس ويوحنا أياديهم على التلاميذ الآخرينِ، وبَعْدَ أسبوع على عِدّيد من الرسل. بعد القيامة، أعطىَ يوحنا العشاء الرباني للمرة الأولى للعذراءِ المباركةِ. هذا الحدثِ مُجّدَ كمهرجان بين التلاميذ. أنه لم يظل مهرجان في الكنيسةِ التى على الأرضِ، لَكنِّي أَرى بأنّه يُحتفلَ به في الكنيسةِ المنتصرةِ. للأيام القليلة الأولى بَعْدَ العنصرة رَأيتُ بطرس ويوحنا فقط يُكرّسانِ القربان المقدسَ المباركَ، لكن في وقت لاحق كان بقية التلاميذ يكرّسون أيضاً.
كُلّ ما فعله السيد المسيح فى هذه المناسبةِ عُمِل على انفراد، وعَلَّم بالتساوي‏ على انفراد. احتفظتْ الكنيسةُ بكُلّ ما ما هو أساسي فى هذه التعاليم السريةِ، وتحت إلهامِ الروحِ القدس، طوّرَتهم وكيّفَتهم طبقا لكُلّ احتياجاتها. أنا لا أَستطيعُ التَظَاهُر بقَول سواء بطرس ويوحنا كَانا كلاهما يكرسان الأساقفة، أَو بطرس وحده كأسقف ويوحنا ككاهن، أَو لمن نال كرامةِ من التلاميذ الأربعة. لكن الطرقَ المختلفةَ التي نظّمَ بها الرب شالاتَ التلاميذ تُظهر الدرجاتِ المختلفةِ للتكريسِ. عندما قُرّرتْ هذه المراسيمِ المقدّسةِ، أسترجع الكأس ( الذي كان بقُرْب الزيت المبارك)، وُحمل القربان المُقدس مِن قِبل بطرس ويوحنا إلى الجزءِ الخلفيِ من الغرفةِ، الذي كان ينفصل عن تلك الغرفة مِن قِبل ستارة، ومِنْ ذلك الوقت أصبحَ هيكلاً. البقعة التى حُفظ بها القربان المقدس لم يكن بعيداً عن موقدِ الفصحِ.
أعتني يوسف الرامي ونيقوديموس بالمكان المقدّسِ وبغرفةِ العشاءَ أثناء غيابِ التلاميذ. علّم السيد المسيح تلاميذه لوقتِ طويل وصَلّوا أيضاً عدّة مرات. بَدا كثيراً يتَحَدُّث  مَع أبّيه السماويِ، وفائضاً بالتوهج والحبِّ. التلاميذ أيضاً كَانوا بغاية التوهج والفرحِ وسَألَوه أسئلةَ مُخْتَلِفةَ أجابَ عنها فى الحال. لابد أن الكتب المقدّسة تَتضمّنَ مُعظم هذا الحديثِ والمحادثةِ الأخيرةِ. لقد أخبرَ بطرس ويوحنا بأمور مختلفة ليعلنوها لاحقاً لباقي التلاميذ، الذين سيعلنوها بدورِهم للرسل والنِساءِ القدّيساتِ، طبقاً لقدرةِ كُلّ واحد لاستيعاب هذا المعرفةِ. كَانَ له محادثة خاصّة مَع يوحنا الذي أخبرَه بأنَّ حياته ستَكُونُ أطول مِنْ حياةِ الآخرين. تَكلّمَ معه عن سبع كنائسِ، عن بَعْض الأكاليل والملائكةِ، وأعلمه بمعنى بَعْض الأرقامِ الغامضةِ، التي تُبَيّن، بحدود معرفتي، عهود مختلفة. كان لدي باقي التلاميذ بعض الغيرة بسبب هذا الحديث الخاص مع يوحنا.
تَكلّمَ السيد المسيح أيضاً عن الخائنِ." أنه يعمل الآن هذا أَو ذلك،"  قالَ، وأنا، في الحقيقة، رَأيت يهوذا يفعل بالضبط كما قالَ منه. بينما كَانَ بطرس يعترض بشكل عنيف بأنَّه سيَظْلُّ مخلص دائماً، قال الرب له " سمعان سمعان، ها هو الشيطان يريدَ أن يُغربلُكم كالحنطة. لَكنِّي صَلّيتُ من أجلك بأنّ لا يسقط إيمانَكَ: ولأنك تقويت مرة، قوي إخوتَكَ." قالَ الرب ثانية بأنّه سيذهب إلى حيث لا يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَتْبعوه، عندئذ صاحَ بطرس " يا رب، أَنا مستعدُّ للذِهاب مَعك للسجنِ وللموتِ. " فأجاب المسيح " آمين، آمين، أَقُولُ لك، قبل أن يصيح الديكَ مرّتين، سَتُنكرُني ثلاث مرات." قال السيد المسيح، بينما كان يُعلنُ لتلاميذه بأن الأوقات الصعبةِ قريبة منهم " عندما أُرسلُتكم بدون كيس أَو مزود أَو أحذية، هل أعوزكم شئ ؟ " أجابوا: " لا شيء. " فواصل الرب كلامه " لكن الآن، من له كيس فليأخذه، ومن له مزود فليأخذه، ومن ليس عنده, فليبيع ثوبه ويشتري سيفاً. لأني أَقُولُ لك، ما قد كُتب, لابد أن يتم فيّ: ومع الأشرارِ قد حُسِبَ. لأن الأشياءِ التى تَتعلّقُ بي لها نهايةُ."
فهم التلاميذ كلماتَه بمعنى دُنيوي‏، وأظهر بطرس سيفان، كَانت قصيرة وسميكة، مثل السواطيرِ. قال السيد المسيح قالَ: " هذا يكفيُ: فلنَذْهبُ الآن." ثمّ أنشدوا ترتيله الشكر، وَوضعَوا المائدةَ على أحد الجناب ودَخلوا الدهليزَ. هناك، وَجدَ السيد المسيح أمّه ومريم التى لكلوبا والمجدلية، التي تَوسّلتْ إليه بأن لا يَذْهبَ إلى جبل الزيتون، لأن هناك ما يوحي بأنّ أعدائه يُريدونَ إلْقاء الأيادي عليه. لكن السيد المسيح وَاساهم ببِضْع كلماتِ، وأسرعوا لكون الساعة كانت حوالي التّاسعة. هَبطوا الطريقَ الذي أتي منه بطرس ويوحنا إلى غرفةِ العشاءَ، وساروا نحو جبلِ الزيتون.
لقد رَأيتُ دائماً الفصح وتأسيس العشاء الرباني المباركِ يحدث بالنظامِ الذي سبق ذكره. لكن مشاعرَي كَانتْ كُلّ مرة بغاية التوهج وعواطفي بغاية العظمة، حتي أنّني لا أَستطيعُ أَنْ أَنتبه كثيراً لكُلّ التفاصيل، لكني رَأيتُهم الآن بوضوح أكثر. لا كلماتَ ممْكِنُ أَنْ تَصفَ كَم هو مؤلم ومُنْهِك مثل هذا المشهدِ, كمشهد نَظْر الأعماق الخفيةِ للقلوبِ، محبّة وثبات مُخلّصنا، وأن تعْرِف في نفس الوقت كُلّ ما سَيَحْدثُ له. كَيْفَ يَكُونُ مُمكنَ أن نلاحظ ما هو ليس سوي مظهر خارجيُ! إنّ القلبَ يَفِيضُ بالإعجابِ، بالامتنان والحبّ, إن عمى البشر يَبْدو غير مفهومَ, والنفس لمَغْمُورةُ بالحُزنِ بالتفكير في جحودِ كل العالم وفى آثامها الخاصةِ! أكل حملِ الفصحِ تم بسرعة من قِبل السيد المسيح، وبغاية الالتزام بالشريعة. نثر الفريسيين المراسمَ مع بَعْض الشعائر التى من ذواتهم.*


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مارس 2010)

*أنا أول مرة أسمع عن سيرة القديسة آنا أميرتش...*
*أنا مقرتش الملف كله...لكن هبقى ارجع له تانى...*
*مجهود مبارك....*
*كل سنة وحضرتك طيب*
*سلام ونعمه لكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (28 مارس 2010)

*

شكرا


موضوع رائع

جدا

ربنا يبارككم

​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 مارس 2010)

*موضوع موسوعة شاملة ورائعة جدا لكل الاحداث 
الرب يبارك في تعب محبتك ويثمر بخدمتك يا استاذنا 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا للجميع

ربنا يبارك حياتكم


تم رفع الكتاب بالكامل على هذا الرابط

http://www.4shared.com/file/253907961/174f5981/________.html



​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أبريل 2011)

*للرفع ...................*


----------

